# AIM - AIM Resources



## crocdee (21 July 2005)

hi all
have a look at this one
looks very promising in the uranium and zinc field
jv with BHP
news due out shortly
looks like a winner to me

regards croc


----------



## GreatPig (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM AIM RESOURCES LTD*

Looks to be wandering AIMlessly sideways to me 

GP


----------



## crocdee (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

maybe you should do some fundamental research GP 
then your comments would be more founded
sideways movement finished july 14

croc


----------



## GreatPig (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> sideways movement finished july 14



That depends on your time frame.

It may have shot up a little from the relatively flat period of the last few months, but is still not as high as it's been three times before in the last year odd.

In my opinion, for a longer-term investor, anything under 7 cents is still ranging sideways. In fact, I'd want to see steady movement above 8 cents before I considered it much of a long term investment.

Short term trading of course is a different story. The 4-7 cent range it's been in gives plenty of scope for decent profits (and losses).

Cheers,
GP


----------



## crocdee (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

GP
thanks for your thoughts 
have you read any co reports or are you just looking at the charts

croc


----------



## GreatPig (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

Just looking at the chart.

GP


----------



## Porper (21 July 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> maybe you should do some fundamental research GP
> then your comments would be more founded
> sideways movement finished july 14
> 
> croc




Aim is typical of the type of stock I have recently been trading, or should I say chart type.Trouble is all the breakout signals have been and gone, whether this is a trend in the making, only a beginner so wouldn't have a clue.
It could well just be a mini rally, not the start of a trend.Hope it goes well though.


----------



## crocdee (2 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd little company great future*

hi all 
gave this one out when sp was 5.6c and copped a bit of flack.
nothing in this game lasts forever AZR is proving that, however i firmly 
consider AIM has alot left.
still recommend you have a good look at the f/as
the t/as also look good
big news to come in the next few weeks.
i'm in @ 5.6c and running the stop loss

regards croc


----------



## RichKid (3 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd little company great future*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi all
> gave this one out when sp was 5.6c and copped a bit of flack.
> nothing in this game lasts forever AZR is proving that, however i firmly
> consider AIM has alot left.
> ...




If you're still holding croc it looks like you've made some dough! What's the main point in favour of this one? Is it good management? or good assets?


----------



## excalibur (3 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd little company great future*



			
				crocdee said:
			
		

> hi all
> gave this one out when sp was 5.6c and copped a bit of flack.
> nothing in this game lasts forever AZR is proving that, however i firmly
> consider AIM has alot left.
> ...




Hi Crocdee,

Could you please explain why you are positive to this regard?
What kind of news are you expecting?

Cheers


----------



## crocdee (3 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

hi rich & ex
don't know much about management atm

massive zinc resource in west africa & of high grade
more test results due shortly with anticipated upgrades
bfs close to being finalised

jv with bhp for large scale uranium project in zambia
drilling to commence in november

suggest you do your own research, read the company reports it's
all there.

bit of a sell off atm  don't know why?

regards croc


----------



## pickup (5 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

AIM resouces [AIM],  I noticed AIM has announced in london last night that ANZ nominees has increased their purchases in the company by 4.2 mill shares to 18.8 mill shares on 2.8.05.  This follows on from previous ANZ nominees  transactions into AIM,  and now totals  3.69% of AIM. 

I realise that ANZ nominees are carrying out the transaction  for a third party, [of the additional 4 mill shares in AIM]. but this is about their 3rd  or 4th entry in compiling up to 18mill shares in AIM, and somebody maybe "hiding behind the nomination " [be it a wealthy individual, or an institution or another large miner],  to be  building up a considerable holding in AIM.
Together wih BHP Billiton and "Gerry Harvey" of Harvey Norman fame, [a very smart , shewd operator] holding a sizeable whack , i think thats enough for me to think AIM may be a worthwile investment


----------



## bailej03 (7 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

Hi all, been in AIM for a month now.

Excalibu and Rich Kid, don't you guys do any research or you just hope ppl. going to do it for you?

Quickly the Perkoa resource is very nice. 7.06 million tonnes grading 17.7% Zn (at a 10% Zn cut off). Thats a very high Zn grade, JORC compliant and also an extremely high cut off grade. Certainly potential for a resource increase. 

Expect Drilling results followed by the BFS (Bankable Feasibility Study) later in August. 

Got BHP looking over their shoulder too, so it could become interesting in the future if they begin production.

Potential negatives I see.

-Africa obviously not without risk
-Project quite a fair way away from Port. 

Other than that, I am very hopeful of seeing a postive BFS later this month. At which stage AIM will seem very cheap at todays price. AIMO's for anybody who really likes a punt.


----------



## RichKid (7 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*



			
				bailej03 said:
			
		

> Excalibu and Rich Kid, don't you guys do any research or you just hope ppl. going to do it for you?




Nah mate, too much trouble, easier to guzzle down a few while watching the telly- you funnymentals blokes can do the hard yards. 

But seriously, just thought there may be followers like you who've got something of interest. I'm not following this seriously yet or would have contributed what I knew. There's never an obligation to share info but I appreciate the fact that you did. Hope it does well for you.


----------



## crocdee (7 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*



			
				RichKid said:
			
		

> Nah mate, too much trouble, easier to guzzle down a few while watching the telly- you funnymentals blokes can do the hard yards.




hi rich
what a funny thing to say after all the work you put into AZR.
 knowing you a little better i guess it's tongue in cheek.

seriously though if you put some time into this one i think you will be well rewarded.

the diggers and dealers convention is on this week in kalgoorlie and i know the aim exec has offered to fly some brokers over the ground they have around kal.
don't know much about that at this stage but will definetly be willing to find out more info.

regards croc


----------



## crocdee (9 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

hi all
the f/as are fairly solid, of which i have no problem.

however i would like the views of those who study the charts.
atm i am still trying to get a handle on how to read the future for the next day or two or perhaps a week.

as i see it the chart looks like it is getting ready to bust out
there is a gap between 6.8c and 7.2c that needs to be closed

news on futher drilling is due shortly along with a bfs on the zinc project
the uranium side is a bit further down the track   not till november i believe

anyway to those who have a good handle on the charts, how do you see this one travelling for the next few days.

in the short term this stock looks like a no brainer to me, however i'm very interested in what others think.

regards croc


----------



## bailej03 (25 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

Still in Croc?

The next month for AIM should be a good one. Management seems very positive about Peroka Zinc project being a goer. Should be announcements a plenty soon. Holding well at 5.7-5.8c, buyers just letting sellers fall into them. If no news in the next week than will probably fall a little further, but shouldn't go any lower than 5.5c, or a little bit of a leak and we could be off and running again. Could be a could oppurtunity to get in if interested.

Plenty of news in UK, been posted elsewhere:

http://www.growthcompany.co.uk/news-and-comment/21232/aim-resources-poised-for-zinc-report.thtml

http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=12144

??? Time will tell soon enough. Plz dyor.


----------



## crocdee (25 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

hello bailej03
stop less was triggered @ 6.1c where i made an exit.
have now changed over to the oppies @2.9c and patiently waiting.
the charts are looking more in the over sold mode now and if i had more dough i would be buying more at these levels.

bring on the news

regards croc


----------



## bailej03 (26 August 2005)

*Re: AIM - Aim Resources Ltd*

Yeap in the oppies with you croc. Very risky imho, underwriter took up a hell of a lot of these but they don't seem to be selling - good sign?!

Trending up to end the week. Very good sign. Be surprised if we don't see some announcement next week, or at least some traders and hype runnnig it back up a little.

Have a Good w/e.

James


----------



## nizar (31 January 2006)

Primary activities: Acquisition and development of mining ventures in Africa and Australia. Platinum, Zinc, Copper and Gold

Shares outstanding: 511m

Market cap: $42m (as of 31/01/06)

These guy have a massive, high-grade "Perkoa" zinc mine in western africa..
6.72Mt@16.4% zinc
BFS is complete
Target production is june2007, with forecast production of 116,000tpa and costs of 18c/lb...

Iv done some back of envelope calculations, and at current zinc prices (2235USD/lb) by fiscal 2008, they would have earned 259m and net revenue 209m... this means eps=50c??? If thats correct, than it seems as though this is a good opportunity..

Directors have been buying, largest shareholders are JP Morgan, ANZ Nominees and BHP Billiton..

they also have a JV with BHP on a gold-copper mine...

if zinc prices can hold up till then, this seems like a good company to own..

I dont hold, but watching from sidelines..

Any thoughts?


----------



## saichuen (21 February 2006)

hi all,

AIM did quite well today with a 15% rise in sp and a volume of over 36mils. it closed at 9.2 cents.

there doesnt seems to be an annoucement to support this and i could only guess that it has something to do with the zinc price which started to climb back after a low of 0.9/lb lately. 

any comment from anyone who has an interest or hold this stock?

happy trading!


----------



## bvbfan (21 February 2006)

I have held this stock and waiting for a pull back 
I've seen valuations of mid 30cent range on current number of shares, but will probably halve with shares issues to get Burkina Faso project up and running


----------



## saichuen (23 February 2006)

AIM has another higher volume traded yesterday (> 38 mils) with the sp closed above 9 cents.  this is looking promising and i wonder if it will now test the 10 - 11 cents mark?

happy trading!


----------



## Rafa (14 March 2006)

AIM's powering along...
is it too high to buy in now???

any thoughts???


----------



## saichuen (31 March 2006)

it looks like AIM is taking a breather now after a bullish run for the past weeks or so. i will be looking forward to an opportunity to add to my position if possible. this stock still has a long way to go.


----------



## surelle (31 March 2006)

I'm holding mine, although after the last week, have had second thoughts, I feel that it still has rise in it...but that's only my opinion

just noticed it's up .01c LOL


----------



## fryzie (9 April 2006)

you think this is still worth buying into?


----------



## beach (9 April 2006)

very good question fryzie
                               iam really on the button with this on as soon as they have the fund this will go north straight away, thats what i will be waiting for as i want to try and time it before they announce this, there also seems to be some more volume in the last couple days,, i dont want to miss the boat with this one as it will move very quickly,, regards beach


----------



## Porper (9 April 2006)

beach said:
			
		

> very good question fryzie
> iam really on the button with this on as soon as they have the fund this will go north straight away,





Well, you said on another thread that somebody didn't know how to ramp.

I take it your last post has proved that you do.

You logged into the wrong forum by mistake I think, I am sure this will go down great on a certain other ramping forum.


----------



## beach (9 April 2006)

iam so sorry porper

if ive come across as a ramper, disregard what i say about AIM ill un ramp it for you,, AIM resources operates in a very suspect country with well known political risks, it is one of the poorest countries in the world, they havent even got the funds to mine for the zinc, they will have to truck the zinc a long way to a port, it is a high risk reward company. but of course anybody who buys shares on the basis of some elses opinion and not do there own research that is up to them,, i would not recommend it though DYOR, regards beach,,,


----------



## michael_selway (9 April 2006)

beach said:
			
		

> iam so sorry porper
> 
> if ive come across as a ramper, disregard what i say about AIM ill un ramp it for you,, AIM resources operates in a very suspect country with well known political risks, it is one of the poorest countries in the world, they havent even got the funds to mine for the zinc, they will have to truck the zinc a long way to a port, it is a high risk reward company. but of course anybody who buys shares on the basis of some elses opinion and not do there own research that is up to them,, i would not recommend it though DYOR, regards beach,,,




Hi is AIM or UCL or CBH better at current prices u think?

thx

MS


----------



## nizar (9 April 2006)

CBH is a producer, forecast eps for 2007 is 9.8cps (because i know how much u love earnings, lol)
so that puts it on a forward p/e of about 5

Note that these earnings will be revised upwards with rising zinc spot price

AIM doesnt start production until next year

So with AIM, its a whole different ball game, risk/rewards much greater...


----------



## beach (9 April 2006)

gday nizar
    thanks for that
        AIM would suit risk tolerant investers that are willing to wait and get in at the ground floor. regards beach,


----------



## beach (9 April 2006)

Hi is AIM or UCL or CBH better at current prices u think?

Funny you should suggest that as i am split between AIM and CBH, as nizar pointed out one is a producer and the other is waiting to be. At the end of the day its how much will the share price move. If all goes well for them both i believe AIM has the most upside potential, i might even buy half CBH and half AIM. Sorry i cant give you a definite answer to which one is the best value as they are different, regards beach


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 April 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hi is AIM or UCL or CBH better at current prices u think?
> 
> thx
> 
> MS





Michael if you check my posts on TZN you'll see that I uploaded an excel file with rough valuation figures I made,

But re your question I'll just say this, do you really want to invest in a company who's leader is stating publically in his speaches that Israel should be wiped off the map and that they have nothing to fear from a US led invasion? 

Stay awy from Iran, and UCL for that matter is my advice! There are alot of other, much better Zinc companies out there, AIM, CBH, TZN to name a few, forget about UCL


----------



## Jay-684 (3 May 2006)

up almost 18% today! 

todays announcement about drilling commencing seems to have impressed the market!

Anyone with a more indepth knowledge of this industry be able to comment on todays announcement?


----------



## beach (3 May 2006)

gday jay
             for me the ann today is just a bit of a comfirmation on there objectives to get the company moving forward at a good pace. i hold AIM and look forward to the year ahead. iam a bit of a risk tolerant invester and AIM suits my current risk reward objectives. i wouldnt  put the house on it, maybe just the extention. ps iam hoping the finiance will be made available in july to get perkoa Zinc into production next year. regards beach


----------



## Jay-684 (3 May 2006)

I only hold 20,000 shares, so a very small holding (although about 2% of my portfolio for me)

I also dont mind my share of risk, being young my thinking is that if I lose out a few times, I have plenty of years to make that money back


----------



## saichuen (3 May 2006)

beach said:
			
		

> gday jay
> for me the ann today is just a bit of a comfirmation on there objectives to get the company moving forward at a good pace. i hold AIM and look forward to the year ahead. iam a bit of a risk tolerant invester and AIM suits my current risk reward objectives. i wouldnt put the house on it, maybe just the extention. ps iam hoping the finiance will be made available in july to get perkoa Zinc into production next year. regards beach




beach,

i have to agree with your views here. AIM has some higher risks compares to other zinc companies like ZFX, KZL and alike. i hold some and is willing to take a greater exposure to the market on this one for a longer term outlook of the company itself and the zinc metal. 

happy trading!


----------



## beach (6 May 2006)

gday all
          AIM seems to be holding well at the moment, just needs to keep above the .15c support i feel and this could be the base for the next launching pad time will tell, i hold and will do unless something drastic happens as i see a good future for this company. regards beach


----------



## dj_420 (12 May 2006)

I am a newbie at all this, but i am trying to calculate a book value for this company and wondering if anyone has done calculations on this. also is the current surge in price due to uranium exploration or rise in zinc prices. it seems to me that the surge in sp was due to the announcement of uranium exp


----------



## surelle (12 May 2006)

this was my tip in the comp last month....shame I didn't stick with it.  ..the ann seems to have given it the kick it needed...


----------



## saichuen (19 May 2006)

hhhmmm... it's interesting to see that a director is still buying here. 650,000 shares @ 0.15c, representing 52% of his current holding.

any comment for those who has an interest or hold this stock?

happy trading!


----------



## beach (19 May 2006)

gday saich
              all positive is what it tells me. he even bought at the right price of .15c a share. which offers good support for the next move upwards. the price of zinc is still well above FStudy guidelines. iam glad there is a correction happening its better now that they arent even producing, time is what will be the telling factor with AIM, good luck to all you that are tradding AIM you want be getting any of my shares in the next year or so ill be holding close to my chest. regards beach


----------



## dj_420 (30 May 2006)

I did a quick revision on perkoa zinc project at current prices. 

original ann on 22 dec 2005 states
US 1.3 billion
AUD 1.7 billion
npv equates to 38.6 cents per share

now using up to date zinc prices

total zinc metal produced = 848 390 tonnes
1 tonne = 2 204 pounds

using current zinc prices (1.6869) in ground value at = US$ 3 154 252 000 (approx 3.154 billion US)
less costs of extraction US 0.18 c per pound = US$ 336 573 000

return = $ 2 817 679 000

equates to 82 cents per share AUD

IMO this stock is fairly undervalued since production begins next year. anyone else care to comment


----------



## RichKid (31 May 2006)

I noticed Tech/a was looking at this in the short-term live discretionary trades thread. Here are a couple of my attempts at EW counts: the monthly and the corresponding daily chart. The red line in the daily chart is the major wave 1 high- cannot be touched in the current retracement or the count is wrong.


----------



## surelle (31 May 2006)

excuse my ignorance (don't really follow the charts) 
I didn't really understand it, in your opinion, is this going north or south???
cheers


----------



## RichKid (31 May 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> excuse my ignorance (don't really follow the charts)
> I didn't really understand it, in your opinion, is this going north or south???
> cheers




Hi Surelle,
West to East atm, traders take it day by day as info comes to hand- ie appears to be tracing out a triangular pattern, if this is a correction then that red line can't be broken, if it's the end of the prior trend then it'll go South past the red line imo. The monthly chart shows the bullish outlook (aka North), but caution after May's selling is warranted, bulls and bears in a tussle atm. Nothing is certain, even with detailed charts. More inclined to bet on it going North as the decline has been on low volume. 

Hope this helps, do you have any info on the fundamentals of the co Surelle?


----------



## surelle (31 May 2006)

RichKid said:
			
		

> Hi Surelle,
> Hope this helps, do you have any info on the fundamentals of the co Surelle?




I'm afraid not, and don't laugh too loud, this one was given to me as a "tip" from a good friend (he's done all the research), but he's saying to hold on for a bit longer..also seems to be a lot more interest from the directors buying up of late
cheers


----------



## samsterchan (15 June 2006)

*AIM Resources*

This stock has great potential.

Take a look at this fabulous review :

http://www.gsi.ir/?Lang=en&p=24&TypeId=6&NewsId=9478&Action=NewsBodyView

I have bought in today at 0.12 - hopefully it won't be long before it goes up to its highs of 0.16 a few week ago.

The next market sensitive announcement should be coming out pretty soon, judging from their last announcement about major drilling due to start on the Mumbwa Project (released on 3/5/06)

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20060503/pdf/00611488.pdf

Now is a great time to go in while the stock price is low !


----------



## dj_420 (17 June 2006)

Things are certainly looking up for AIM

As perkoa zinc project gets closer to production we will see a lot more movement. Zinc prices have now risen back above 3000 per tonne, fundamentals still looking excellent for zinc stocks.

Zinc supplies still rapidly running out the window. 

Other prospects for AIM include the copper deposit in JV with BHP who obviously see potential in the mumbwa area.

AIM also owns the Mokopane nickel project. Qoute "Charles Kernot at brokers Seymour Pierce  has recently published a major research note on the company  which puts a value of 16p on the shares, but sees scope  for a further rise to  between 24p and 27p as it approaches production." End Qoute. 

These prices at exchange rate of 1 British pound = 2.5 AUD
16p = 40cents
24p and 27p = 60cents and 67.5cents

IMO This share definately has potential and at todays prices have upside of 5X current price. Media beginning to some sort of coverage of AIM and recieving some attention of brokers. Look forward to rest of year with AIM


----------



## edogg75 (19 June 2006)

OK, reading an article on Oxiana the other day, I noted that Oxiana's early success was the result of picking up unwanted projects from larger miners on the expectation that commodity prices would rise. All three of AIM's mojor projects (Perkoa, Mumbwa, Mokopane) were acquired in a similar way, and all are known to contain large mineral resources.

Much has been said about AIM's being undervalued purely on the basis of the USD$2.8 billion of zinc that they are sitting on at Perkoa. To mix it up a little, today I will give my two cents on Mumbwa. 

AIM's Mumbwa project (currently undergoing major drilling) was initially identified by JV partner BHP as a potentially major resource (Au, U, Cu). Back in 2002, Corriente held a similar JV with BHP to the one that currently exists between AIM and BHP, but chose not to continue with Mumbwa project after having completed a field review of over 1000 samples (probably deciding that the mining of Mumbwa would not be profitable at the time). However, since 2002 the prices of gold, copper and uranium have risen considerably.

Copper - (2002 - USD$0.70/lb), (2006 - USD$3.20/lb)

Gold - (2002 - USD$300/oz), (2006 - USD$580/oz)

Uranium - (2002 - USD$10/lb), (2006 - USD$43/lb)

These price rises significantly lower the bar for what may be considered a minable project. Furthermore, the samples that Corriente gathered were from areas peripheral to the 23 identified by AIM through the use of BHP's Falcon Airbourne Gravity Gradiometer (This technology was not available to Corriente). 

Mumbwa is a huge site. If it turns out to be a goer, then, IMHO, AIM will rocket. 

PS. did I mention they have USD$ 1.5billion of nickel and platinum at Mokopane?    

DYOR


----------



## edogg75 (19 June 2006)

lots of director buying too


----------



## ads (20 June 2006)

Hi,

IMO I think you are all on the right track.  I have a decent holding in this promising company.  During the day I am a metallurgist, but of course don't profess to know everything about mining stocks.  AIM are onto a good thing with Perkoa and the Mumbwa project may take off if they get a good hit.
In general though, good mining projects generally do increase in value in the 18-24 months between completing feasibility study and the start of ore processing.  One thing to think about is timing.  Time is usually your friend with regards to these projects.  Most people can't be bothered buying early when the stock is undervalued and then holding on to the start of processing.
Anyway, we shall see what happens in the future, good luck.


----------



## samsterchan (29 June 2006)

*AIM Resources aims high !!*

It's indeed encouraging to see so many exciting reviews for this quiet little achiever. I have bought in again today as I still believe that something big is going to be announced soon.

I attach some exciting information about AIM Resources :

http://www.australianinvestor.com.au/news.asp?code=ASX:AIM&id=16834

http://www.gsi.ir/?Lang=en&p=24&TypeId=6&NewsId=9478&Action=NewsBodyView
- this is a fantastic endorsement for the company

http://www.investegate.co.uk/Article.aspx?id=200605030911233332C

I'll let you make up your mind !

At current prices, an excellent time to buy in low !!
This company will go places and the only way is UP !!!


----------



## sagem (2 July 2006)

News is expected very soon...listed in the uk as well with very heavy volumes,
this company has huge ZINK POTENTIAL


----------



## ads (13 July 2006)

Here's a good recent news article, could be an announcement of some sort soon.

A Zinc Mine Close to Production & New Olympic Dam? 
By Stephen Clayson
25 Jun 2006 at 07:40 PM EDT
LONDON (ResourceInvestor.com) -- AIM Resources [AIM:AIMR] is determinedly driving towards production with its Perkoa zinc project in Burkina Faso, while becoming more and more pleased with Mumbwa, its main exploration project.
AIMR expects that the Perkoa project will require $70-80m to bring into production, and the company is currently fine tuning its plans for raising this money and negotiating with potential off-takers, banks and institutional investors. The company has been speaking with some major names in the zinc smelting business regarding off-take agreements, and the market should not be surprised if news on this matter emerges soon. 
 
In fact, the same goes for the arrangement of debt finance and the necessary placing of equity, even if the present turmoil in the equity markets may have complicated the latter somewhat. 
A bankable feasibility study on the Perkoa project was completed in December and came to a positive conclusion, with 0.5 million tonnes of ore per annum figured to be mined over a 14 year project life. 
AIMR is ready to move on the ordering of project items that require long lead times for procurement, being conscious of the need these days to get orders for such things in early so as to avoid delays later. 
Although Perkoa amply underpins AIMR as an investment proposition, the Mumbwa copper-gold exploration project in Zambia offers investors a shot at blue sky. Indeed, AIMR’s Managing Director Marc Flory doesn’t hesitate to describe Mumbwa as perhaps comparable to the monumentally large Olympic Dam deposit in Australia. 
If this turned out to be the case, it would obviously be a major event for AIMR, and maybe even for the junior mining sector as a whole. AIMR is earning into a majority stake in Mumbwa from BHP Billiton, and this could one day lead to a takeover of the former by the latter. Nothing is certain yet, but at the moment, Mumbwa looks like one of Africa’s most exciting exploration projects. 
AIMR also has a PGM project in South Africa, Mokopane, but is unsure as yet whether to take this forward within the company. The project is not a bad one, but AIMR is hesitant about putting big money into the arguably rather trying South African operating environment when there are more attractive alternatives at hand.   
Mokopane has a 1.1 million ounce platinum equivalent resource in place, and AIMR believes that at least 3 million ounces might be attainable with more work. The deposit would likely be suitable for open pit mining, and this might help draw in a joint venture partner or outright purchaser, which Flory indicates is probably the way things will play out. 
Investment Outlook
After topping 8p last month ago, shares in AIMR have slid back along with the rest of the market, and now trade at around 5p. But with production at Perkoa drawing steadily nearer and the potential for some really attention grabbing exploration results from Mumbwa, it seems like only a matter of time before AIMR shares perk up.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (27 July 2006)

I also am holding a large parcel of this stock. I will remain holding it as I did through the mini-break out it had 2 weeks ago. Its sideways at the moment,but closely note todays announcements. This has been months coming and it looks like AIM will definitely ramp up the Zinc mine(feasability,JORC and nice Zn% concentrations). I am at a lose as to when breakout will hapen again and not sure why it hasn't yet. Wouldn't be suprised if it goes north on the turn of a dime though!  .


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 September 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> I also am holding a large parcel of this stock. I will remain holding it as I did through the mini-break out it had 2 weeks ago. Its sideways at the moment,but closely note todays announcements. This has been months coming and it looks like AIM will definitely ramp up the Zinc mine(feasability,JORC and nice Zn% concentrations). I am at a lose as to when breakout will hapen again and not sure why it hasn't yet. Wouldn't be suprised if it goes north on the turn of a dime though!  .




Here's hoping it goes beserk.Yesssssssss!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

Needs to build up some depth, trying hard though.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

O.K. 12M Vol most at 15.5 or above, strong break yesterday with 6M Vol. Last two days of Volume about the same as a week and a half of usual volume.
Most of the week hands should be out yesterday and today considering the volume and the quick take outs of the boards. Might soften up with some profit takers considering its jumped 40% in the last 2 days.
I like AIM's prospects with the Zinc mine and considering my low entry point, I'm staying LONG on this one.
Any other punters on AIM, ASF is pretty quite on this stock


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (8 September 2006)

AIM held up O.K. today and at least closed above yesterdays high. Profit takers put a lot of selling pressure on the SP and I must admit it was tempting to sell but I'M still in.
Next week is going to be telling, AIM needs to hold above 15c, build some momentum and slowly creep, or take another run.

Going to get Fat Prophets to do the fundamentals on their Zinc mine and put a prospective price on Their SP, once this is operational. Still a bit concerned how AIM is going to fund it, loan or issue more shares (at what SP etc).

Considering the location of the mine in West Africa, I'm even considering going on a trip ( good surf at Accra,wildlife,etc). Even the names of the surrounding towns to the mine (Ougagoogoo and Timbucktoo) sound interesting. Seemingly the've got the mine building contractors on site doing construction etc,might actually be able to see something realistic happening.

No one else on ASF seems much interested in AIM so if anyone out their could offer some thoughts or suggestions on their fundamentals, my LONG position, it would be much appreciated.

Really think these guys might be a bagger SP in a year or two, Again any other punters opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## beach (8 September 2006)

gday freeball
           IAM a AIM supporter, i held all for the past 3 months, didnt do a bloody thing, got sick of no news, so sold out 2 weeks ago had truck load two, why oh why didnt i just hang on to them. iam fn spewin man, i was even gunna go there sound like a great country, i live in ireland so its not far, ill have to get me hand fixed though after punching the wall. i will be back in sometime,, i even got the irish boys onto this and i said hold for 18 months, they still do but like a f---k-n w-nk-r i sold.. it was handy for the lads as its on the aim index. if iam in again let me no if you gunna go there ill be keen for a wave, spend bugger all aswell cheap as nut there, i just have to buy in and get interested again. its still a great stock.. regards beach


----------



## barney (9 September 2006)

beach said:
			
		

> gday freeball
> IAM a AIM supporter, i held all for the past 3 months, didnt do a bloody thing, got sick of no news, so sold out 2 weeks ago had truck load two, why oh why didnt i just hang on to them. iam fn spewin man, i was even gunna go there sound like a great country, i live in ireland so its not far, ill have to get me hand fixed though after punching the wall. i will be back in sometime,, i even got the irish boys onto this and i said hold for 18 months, they still do but like a f---k-n w-nk-r i sold.. it was handy for the lads as its on the aim index. if iam in again let me no if you gunna go there ill be keen for a wave, spend bugger all aswell cheap as nut there, i just have to buy in and get interested again. its still a great stock.. regards beach




Good onya Beach, Love the lingo; Very sophistocated, made me laugh (specially the bit about punching the wall) Know how you feel. 
Used to surf till I started to put my neck out everytime I wiped out.........Unfortunately I used to wipeout a lot....if you get my drift.


----------



## beach (9 September 2006)

gday barny
              you shoudnt try goin out in those 30 feet phycotic cyclone swells you get up dare on the mid north coast. regards beach


----------



## bvbfan (9 September 2006)

I like the prospects here

Had held them from 4c area but as usual sold early, looking to buy on pullback if it occurs


----------



## saichuen (9 September 2006)

AIM held up pretty well yesterday with a good volume traded (~20M). i was actually expecting the profit takers to put some pressures on the sp. it will be interesting to see how it goes next week.

long term wise, AIM has the potential as it is sitting on a nice zinc asset. i hold a small parcel previously and sold out in May on a nice profit. it's still on my watchlist and i'm looking forward to an opportunity to enter again later. my only concern is the capital raising issue and was wondering how it's going to be funded eventually. does anyone know how many shares are on issued for AIM?

the news on bringing forward the production schedule to 2007 is most welcomed but like any other expectations, i hope it will deliver it at the end. in a volatile market today, it will be punished if it's not met.

happy trading!


----------



## beach (9 September 2006)

gday sach
              roughly 600 mil shares, and close to 100 mil options, but dont quote me on that cause iam only trying to remember from what i read in the last report that was a while ago.. i remember thinking that it doesnt take much to get the mk cap up caus of all the shares on issue, also i tended to compare them to CBH wich has a mkt cap of 250mil and aim had close to 100mil, thinking that CBH has a lot more up than Aim caus its producing already has a 300mil endeavor plant plus loads of other upside and aim hasnt even put a dunny on site yet. so hence sold aim bought CBH very hot on zinc an Uranusium, regards beach


----------



## barney (9 September 2006)

beach said:
			
		

> gday barny
> you shoudnt try goin out in those 30 feet phycotic cyclone swells you get up dare on the mid north coast. regards beach




30 FEET!  I would never go out on those "small" days. I always waited till it was pumpin'. (Hows that for B ull Sh**) Actually used to love the 3.5-4 foot sucky barrells Great fun but still not too hard to paddle back out. 
Anyway I am off topic ......so re AIM......good luck to those holding.......


----------



## beach (9 September 2006)

gday all
THIS WAS POSTED on another forum by me on my thoughts of managment

I really tried to hang on to this stock but just couldnt, was tied of seeing other stocks going up and this going down, i blame Flores and his crew. how do you get away with saying that the uptake and finance will be sorted by the end of june,, its now flippen september, a week or 2 away they reckon, well that might well be but why keep us share holders hanging on like a peice of meat waiting to get fed the news we want to hear so we can remain interested in the feken company,. also they reckon theyve come up with some u bute way of getting the gear out the ground thats going to save them time and money, min 6 months max 12month off of original time. so when my wifes babys due date is up and i tell all my friends that it should be out now but it could be another 6 months they would think iam a complete banana. dont get me wrong i like what theyve got in the ground but it sounds like these blokes dont no there R S from there elbow. two me there probably getting around in Perkoa Faso (the country the zinc is) with a pair of thongs, stubbies and a flanny. looking at each other and saying now where the hell is that zinc mine we staggered across that day i was taking a leak before that black fella went nuts and scared the living crappers out of me. once again dont get me wrong i love this stock and it potential just have to question the crew thats stearing the ship, also i watched the market depths yesterday right up till 10am and boy was there a lot of messin going on, the day traders love this one so if your going to get involved go long, and avoid all the conjestion unless your a pro. i will get back on this because a bit of me does believe that managment can deliver the goods, they just might have to slip on a pair of rossys, king gees and a long sleeve yakka shirt. regards beach


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (25 October 2006)

AIM'S been consolidating with some forward movement for about a week now.
Early signs of some volume and price depth thinning after the last week, this morning!.
Will face some resistance at 15-16 cents, but if it gets through it could be a new settling point of the SP, until it moves closer to mining.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 November 2006)

Bolted, last chance to get on cheap was probably yesterday. Hope some other punters are on it.


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Bolted, last chance to get on cheap was probably yesterday. Hope some other punters are on it.




15c or 12c or 20c will all be irrelevant in 12 months time.
They will all be considered "cheap"


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (7 November 2006)

Most of the Zinc and Nickle ones are fair value at the moment IMHO. Gains have been considerable in their SP and EPS is factored in now at current commodity spot prices. I think AIM is underpriced with considerable upside in its SP and fundamental non speck potential growth at Perkoa.

AIM was a break buy at open with volume confirmation and with a play in Zinc in the near future, a decent fundamental backing as well. 

I'd classify todays trading in AIM as a break, in fact 17c was long term POR  according to the charts and it gapped past this on open.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (9 November 2006)

Break on the 7th should now provide support, good follow through volumes last couple of days, strong close today, highest SP AIM's been..


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2006)

Looks pretty good. Good volume recently. That break through $0.165 was pretty strong. Well done.


----------



## nizar (9 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good. Good volume recently. That break through $0.165 was pretty strong. Well done.




All time high close
THis one could be special the next 12 months


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

hi beach (and all)

so what are the fundamentals on this company like? How much is their resource in the ground estimated to be worth?

cya


----------



## Snakey (10 November 2006)

on at 950000 @.23
take me home to muma!!!!
(the weekend can wait)


----------



## Snakey (10 November 2006)

those who are getting off ....please install blind fold now
 and your day will end as good as it started


----------



## Snakey (10 November 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> on at 950000 @.23
> take me home to muma!!!!
> (the weekend can wait)





whoops i hope i did not buy that many
make that 95000


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> hi beach (and all)
> 
> so what are the fundamentals on this company like? How much is their resource in the ground estimated to be worth?
> 
> cya





Its all in their BFS and latest announcements, a sleeping beauty AIM!.

And Snake I wouldn't be selling into postive volume on a gap open in a soon to be Zinc miner either!. 

But their are allsorts trading the market, look at the punters that sold out of DYL in the low 20c range (they would be kicking themselves), and their a specky U play and not a soon to be Zinc miner like AIM.


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

thanks freeball, im gonna hava look

btw bfs = b**** financial statement , so whats the b in bfs?


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

i thought bfs meant bankable feasibility study/

edit - this report explains it better

http://www.altamet.com.au/Technical...asibility Studies - Foundation or Fantasy.pdf


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2006)

Speeding ticket.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Bank Feasability Study, not Bank Financial Statement as you stated!.  

If your looking for BS you should head over to Kenna's camp and buy some Uphoria, don't forget to hold and not take your ridiculous profits on the Dot Com repeat that is the 'U' specky's.


----------



## Caliente (10 November 2006)

hi, had a read and am very impressed with the BFS and the price is right. Picked up a substantial parcel of AIM@0.23

As always, should have come on board earlier (like a week ago, but hey), but its looking pretty.


----------



## juddy (10 November 2006)

great call FB, I wonder if they need the Intec Polymetal Process at Perkoa.  :


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

ok thanks for correcting me freeball,

so i now know what BFS stands for, but cant find it anywhere on AIMs website, 

caliente where did u find it?

thx

bye

nice weekend to all


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> ok thanks for correcting me freeball,
> 
> so i now know what BFS stands for, but cant find it anywhere on AIMs website,
> 
> ...





You don't appoint mining contractors ( the best in SA) without a BFS, if memory serves me correctly it was done prior to them listing on the AIM exchange. A long while back!.

never looked at AIM's website, don't do fundamentals from website's, pay the people who know to do that!, I'm just a trader.


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

freeball

well then what sort of resource is aim sitting on, in ground value, likely time before they are operational etc? 

surely you know that or do you purely trade just by chart or trend analysis?

bye


----------



## mildew79 (10 November 2006)

no more near term resistance with big support volumes nearby. skies the limit on this one for now!

trade is ideal for all

fundamentals: lagging SP in a near term zinc producer @ low risk

Tech/a: Price break, two gaps at open, massive volume confirmation, basic indicators have much more run left when compared to other zink stocks.

only lid on this one could be a correction...

First commodity shipment will be interesting... who knows what will happen when the big boys come to play?

nice call freeball!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Tocbat Ive read everything I could get my hands on in regard to AIM, my valuation of their SP at mine commencement is 50c plus SP. If your interested in their mine, BFS or inground JORC look it up yourself and spend a bit of time and effort. I'm certainly not going to for you unless you have some decent info to add besides brain picking or tall poppy syndrome, there's no place for negativity in trading.

You probably don't hold, I do so enough said!.


----------



## Halba (10 November 2006)

my valuation is well over 80-85c during mine commencement

mkt can;'t keep this down


----------



## saichuen (10 November 2006)

i have just loaded some again on this one and have been waiting for this break for a while. it's about time!! despite being still an explorer status, i think AIM is a good hold in the short and medium term as it is sitting on a nice zinc asset. i have traded this stock from as low as 7.9cents in the past and sold on a nice profit. 

happy trading!


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2006)

Someone has confidence ---nice $350K order.


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

freeball

thanks for your valuation,

no tall poppy from me, im keen on this stock, but have no free cash at the moment, but i admit to brain picking, sorry its 5,30am for me and im tired, thought the BFS would be posted somewhere on their website couldnt find it

anyway thanks for getting back to me, didnt mean any offence

bye all


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

mildew79 said:
			
		

> fundamentals: lagging SP in a near term zinc producer @ low risk





first sales is december 2006. is that near term?
i dunno about low risk being based in burkina faso.

low risk would be, like TZN, Angus based in Oz.

as for fundamentals: NPV for Perkoa is 32cps (us$148mil) based on the BFS results completed in 2005 using a flat zinc price of us$1,815/tonne. Enough said.

6.3Mt at 14.5% zinc is the deposit.

toc bat just read this thread all the info is probably in here somewhere or even better read their announcements.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

First sales are not Dec 2006?, BFS was done on outdated Zinc prices, shares are worth what I have previously quoted. 

Mine will more than likely open ahead of schedule. AIM also have  decent exploration targets elsewhere in the region and a decent JV with BHP.  

As for the mine location, there is nothing wrong with Ghana and the Perkoa site.

and finally, name another Zinc miner thats as far ahead of schedule and soon to mine their target as AIM with a similar Market Cap/SP and JORC Deposit.


----------



## toc_bat (10 November 2006)

thanks guys i appreciate it, 

ok its 6,36 am for me, just did an allnighter sweating it out watching TRO bounce back, see i was silly enough to buy in at 120c

will do some research of my own during the weekend,

so have nice a weekend everyone


----------



## nizar (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> First sales are not Dec 2006?, BFS was done on outdated Zinc prices, shares are worth what I have previously quoted.
> 
> Mine will more than likely open ahead of schedule. AIM also have  decent exploration targets elsewhere in the region and a decent JV with BHP.
> 
> ...




Brother BFS was done when zinc was us$1815/tonnes, i clearly indicated this in my post.

We are in the same boat here bro i think this company is a winner, and clearly undervalued.

Shares are "worth" whatever the market is willing to pay for them, just like any other asset, and thats 23c today.

Nothing wrong with africa obviously, but i would not, and this is my personal opinion, consider it to be low risk.

I dont know any in that category, never said that i did. Iv milked the same zincers as you. Just dont fall in love with this company, please. Make your money and get out before you lose it. Iv lost money on many "great" companies with "potential" in the early days.


----------



## Sean K (10 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> If your looking for BS you should head over to Kenna's camp and buy some Uphoria, don't forget to hold and not take your ridiculous profits on the Dot Com repeat that is the 'U' specky's.




Ouch, I'm hurt. 

I don't normally make a habit of criticising people on this forum because I would find it pretty weak minded and gutless to make comments behind a psudonym, and you know what, I'm not going to start. I love you all! 

Have a good weekend FBIAW.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

Good weekend for you to Kenna's. 

It was a sarcastic pun, I know your way to cluey, If I followed all your trades I'd be a rich man, oh well maybe one day!.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (10 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Brother BFS was done when zinc was us$1815/tonnes, i clearly indicated this in my post.
> 
> We are in the same boat here bro i think this company is a winner, and clearly undervalued.
> 
> ...




Cheer's Nizar and I agree that a company is worth whatever the market is willing to pay and nothing more!, as a trader.

As an investor in AIM and a believer in Zn as 'stronger for longer', the market will be willing to pay what its EPS 'may' become!. 

Just with ZFX,KZL,CBH (Zns) and MRE,MCR,SMY (Nicklers), Company fundamentals will determine the future SP, all of these guys were underpriced months back, you just had to believe in their respective commodities. 

AIM's a goer IMHO, its undervalued and 40 mill volume today confirms I'm not the only one that thinks this way.

Thats not saying I wouldn't trade it, lets see what next week brings!. Momentum could carry this one a long way yet.


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Good weekend for you to Kenna's.
> 
> It was a sarcastic pun, I know your way to cluey, If I followed all your trades I'd be a rich man, oh well maybe one day!.




Have a U phoric weekend mate!


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2006)

Those interested in a technical view of AIM I'm running it as an example short term trade (technically) here.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4650&page=3

Just knocking up an update from yesterday.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (11 November 2006)

Cheers T/A, I'm certainly interested.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (13 November 2006)

Nice depth, good volume and holding up well. Why would you sell today?.


----------



## SevenFX (14 November 2006)

Supprised no chatter, on this exceptional day...where everyone gone..???


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Supprised no chatter, on this exceptional day...where everyone gone..???




I had an order in this morning for this, then i cancelled and went elsewhere...in just under two hours it went up 15%


----------



## SevenFX (14 November 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> I had an order in this morning for this, then i cancelled and went elsewhere...in just under two hours it went up 15%




Do you think it's retracing some, but wonder if it will retrace much as it's been fairly strong on no news. Total vol ratios have changed some in the last hr.


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Do you think it's retracing some, but wonder if it will retrace much as it's been fairly strong on no news. Total vol ratios have changed some in the last hr.




Its down nearly 4% from the last time i looked at my market activity screen. Probably a good thing as a speeding ticket might curtail tomorrows continuation.


----------



## moses (14 November 2006)

Up 25% and rising quickly with volume.


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

This is headed for a "please explain" for sure.


----------



## clowboy (14 November 2006)

holy crap,


Something must be up


----------



## Rafa (14 November 2006)

belatedly on the cart at 25 cents...
was planning to jump on yesterday, but the general market made me a bit nervous.

I cannot beleive this is the same share i traded 3 times between 6 and 9 cents...
didn't make much of a profit, infact i even took a loss on it once!


----------



## moses (14 November 2006)

Whew! I'm out at 0.285 having bought at 0.235. Not bad for one day, and much much better than the boring IDL shares I sold this morning to pay for it!


----------



## SevenFX (14 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> much much better than the boring IDL shares I sold this morning to pay for it!




Well Done,

Not much action in GDN atm either...


----------



## clowboy (14 November 2006)

Rafa,

I also made a few losses on this stock and from memory first purchase price was under 10cps.  Imagine that a 300% return now (if I had held).

Still I sold 2/3 of my holdings today which will prob make me break even on the stock since fisrt trade.  If it maintains this momentum (Ie there is a reason for it) should continue to do well.

Almost at 30cps as I finish typing,  nope just hit 30 WOW


----------



## SevenFX (14 November 2006)

Talkin about a STRONG Close.


----------



## CanOz (14 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Whew! I'm out at 0.285 having bought at 0.235. Not bad for one day, and much much better than the boring IDL shares I sold this morning to pay for it!




Well done moses, good call to sell given its a shoe in for a speeding ticket.


----------



## Rafa (14 November 2006)

this is more than a speeding ticket...
what the hell was that??


tech/a....
please explain this one....


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 November 2006)

, yes well, it certainly was lagging!.

Anyone jump ship at the end?.


----------



## blueroo (14 November 2006)

I got the jitters, but decided what the hell!

Up 100% for me with no startling ann. so look out when/if they release a good one


----------



## clowboy (14 November 2006)

goodness me,

I think i may live to regret having sold out part holdings.  look at the buy qnty after close? 2.5mill

Damn


----------



## Karren (14 November 2006)

Didn't jump! .... still holding,     with my stop at the '97 high of .27

Tomorrow morning will be interesting!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 November 2006)

Different Name, Different Market and Different Resource Holdings in '97' Karen.

But if you sold today you would have done well


----------



## Rafa (14 November 2006)

1309 [Dow Jones] Powerful rally continues for Aim Resources (AIM.AU), surging 21% to 10-year high of 26 cents on heavy trading of 15.9 million shares, doubling in a month. Asked Friday about increase in price/trading volume, AIM could only attribute to zinc price increases, to which it's exposed through Perkoa project, Burkina Faso, where commissioning aimed for early 2008, and on which funding deal of US$145 million is nearly complete. Standard Bank says robust fundamentals for metal point to further gains, once current period of volatility passes. This suggests further gains possible for AIM, whose June 2009 share options (AIMO.AU) are up 21% at 17.5 cents. (RCB)


----------



## moses (14 November 2006)

but if there are no news to explain 40% rise in one day then we'll see it bomb tommorrow won't we! And if there is news...its still only 50/50!


----------



## tech/a (14 November 2006)

Still trading this will post a technical view here later if anyone is interested.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4650&page=3


----------



## chops_a_must (14 November 2006)

Who was the one that picked this as the alternative to TRO? Is it likely to go the same way?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> but if there are no news to explain 40% rise in one day then we'll see it bomb tommorrow won't we! And if there is news...its still only 50/50!





Moses if you got onto AIM as a breakout buy on its gap last week at open (ie 17.5c), the same reasons are still their to hold. 
 1) Initial stop at 16.5c, after the next 2 trading days moved stop to 19.5c, top of second gap day. AIM traded well, good volume's and the momentum was positive.
 2) If you got on yesterday the same reasons are there to hold, ie your entry has never been breached and you could now place a stop at 25c.
3) If you got onboard today at above 24c, I would have sold on close. Take youre 20 percent for the day and leave.


AIM'S basically doubled over the last week, most of the volume has been accumalated and the sellers have been holding back, its gapped twice and run hard this arvo. The experts would say you should never sell on a day's high close and on a volume like today's. If you did you would have made a great return and don't look back at it!

My fundamental holdings in AIM I sold today, a bit off the high but good enough for me!. For several reasons, they are at least a year of mining, I have concerns as to how they will fund ramp up (Share issue, at what price, financing, will they hedge/put in place forward contracts etc etc). A lot of mitigating factors that are yet to be determined, so I'm happy to sell at Today's close price. If the situation prevails or their SP changes I may take them up again as a hold.

My Break trade on Tuesday and top up yesterday, have a stop at 25c now. If that gets hit I'm out, if not I will hang around for a while yet and see what pans out in the next couple of day's. If volume dry's up, sellers take control etc I'll sell at market.

Hope that helps, like I said these guys are a while off doing anything yet, a few weeks back their volume was non existent and SP lagging. The market for whatever reason has changed the scenario, that could easily change again and a profit is only a profit when you sell!. The chance was their today, it may not be tommorow .


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Moses if you got onto AIM as a breakout buy on its gap last week at open (ie 17.5c), the same reasons are still their to hold.
> 1) Initial stop at 16.5c, after the next 2 trading days moved stop to 19.5c, top of second gap day. AIM traded well, good volume's and the momentum was positive.
> 2) If you got on yesterday the same reasons are there to hold, ie your entry has never been breached and you could now place a stop at 25c.
> 3) If you got onboard today at above 24c, I would have sold on close. Take youre 20 percent for the day and leave.
> ...




Agree with freeball...
Moses this is more likely to go up 2mrw than probably any other stock on my watchlist. The reason - MOMENTUM.


----------



## Sean K (14 November 2006)

I reckon with day traders jumping in as they are atm, this will probably go up another 20% early tomorrow, and watch for a sharp sell off as punters try and take their profits..Bit too high risk for me now.


----------



## canny (14 November 2006)

Momentum is all well and good, but with a please explain already giving a 'we know nothing' response last Friday - surely there has got to be a big fall tomorrow. I'd have sold this afternoon if I was in. (Missed it though - damn!)
The compnay simply can't put out a good ann after mad trading when 'nothing was happening' on Friday.
Seems like a massive pump and dump, but I'm happy to be proven wrong. I like AIM.


----------



## Karren (14 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Different Name, Different Market and Different Resource Holdings in '97' Karen.
> 
> But if you sold today you would have done well



Thanks  F     How do you keep up with this kind of info?  or have u been trading that long!!!  and I agree about getting out today, but figured with such a strong close that there should be a flurry tomorrow morn .... hopefully make a few more % there.


----------



## ezyTrader (14 November 2006)

Would any fundamentalist be able to provide a fundamental view on the company pls?

I'm still learning..


----------



## philmac (14 November 2006)

I agree with you Karen, haven't posted here before but got into AIM yesterday after reading this column. I could be wrong but I think the expected ANN might not be about the zinc project but some drilling they've done  on a gold/copper (maybe even uranium project. Sorry I forget the name. I'm not a daytrader so I'll probably stick around longer term for the zinc deposit anyway.  It does look pretty special.




			
				Karren said:
			
		

> Thanks  F     How do you keep up with this kind of info?  or have u been trading that long!!!  and I agree about getting out today, but figured with such a strong close that there should be a flurry tomorrow morn .... hopefully make a few more % there.


----------



## moses (14 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Moses if you got onto AIM as a breakout buy on its gap last week at open (ie 17.5c), the same reasons are still their to hold.
> 
> <snip>
> The experts would say you should never sell on a day's high close and on a volume like today's. If you did you would have made a great return and don't look back at it!



Thanks for the advice; I'm certainly no expert and have too often been caught hoping that my shares will continue to rocket up at a crazy rate only to see them plummet the next day. The chance of a speeding ticket and my lack of tech skills persuaded me to resist the potential for gapping up overnight.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Agree with freeball...
> Moses this is more likely to go up 2mrw than probably any other stock on my watchlist. The reason - MOMENTUM.




Nice work Niz, good to see your Zinc baby paying off


----------



## nizar (14 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Nice work Niz, good to see your Zinc baby paying off




Thanks YT, i reckon a good chance this will gap up 2mrw, maybe time to sell at the open if there is a real frenzy, but will wait and see how it plays out. 
But of course - i have a meeting 2mrw in the city at 10am   
Maybe i can come a touch late at 10:03am or something... LOL


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> First sales are not Dec 2006?




Freeball,

Look at the African Downunder presentation, asx announcement dated 07/09/2006, slide no.7


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 November 2006)

December 2006 is in a months time, are they going to poach some Zinc from KZL  

Yep repeats of YT, good to see AIM pay off for ya!.


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> December 2006 is in a months time, are they going to poach some Zinc from KZL
> 
> Yep repeats of YT, good to see AIM pay off for ya!.




LOL im such a clown, sorry i thought u meant 2007, maybe i should READ next time....   

My bad....


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 November 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> AIM'S been consolidating with some forward movement for about a week now.
> Early signs of some volume and price depth thinning after the last week, this morning!.
> Will face some resistance at 15-16 cents, but if it gets through it could be a new settling point of the SP, until it moves closer to mining.





A bit of food for thought before the open tomorow, for others on the AIM ride. If you didn't sell on today's close, momentum can only take this one so far.  

AIM's not a 'U' phoria or big play its just a small wannabe miner. There are lot's of if's until it mines and thats a year off all going well. Its SP at max is worth 70 odd cents on current Zinc ATM and shares on issue, how they fund their mine (more shares, hedging etc etc) could drop that potential fair value SP further. There is no blue sky past this point.

Momentum and the market has taken this one a hundred percent in the last week and half way to a potential SP, that's a year off.

A lot of players are in this one ATM and there hasn't been much sell down yet, even from pre break accumalation. 

If you haven't locked in your profits at today's close, make sure your on it in the morning with the price action, because fundamentals will catch up with this one!. 

Its going to trade in a range till an announcement, closer to mining etc and all indications now are that it will probably be the 24c-26c range. Thats my two bits worth anyway!.


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

Early morning open sell off (I was in it) now good support,for the last few minutes .

I npw prefer to watch and have moved to AUZ at .080c.(my buy)


----------



## Raging Bull (15 November 2006)

cool.. my first short term trade.. bought in yesterday at .225 sold at .30 a sec ago as it seems to be hovering.

Thank you tec/a and Freeball for all your insights.. learning lots.


----------



## SevenFX (15 November 2006)

Raging Bull said:
			
		

> cool.. my first short term trade.. bought in yesterday at .225 sold at .30 a sec ago as it seems to be hovering.
> 
> Thank you tec/a and Freeball for all your insights.. learning lots.




Congrats & Welcome Raging Bull,

You've picked some great people to learn, well actually their's heaps of great members to learn from...

Hope your knowledge grows along with your bank account...   

I'm in on AIM 2, so hope your happy to share...


----------



## bvbfan (15 November 2006)

Okay hands up who's dumb enough to be buying AIM over the AIMO at the moment?

Spread has been around -1.5c -2c


----------



## Raging Bull (15 November 2006)

Thanks SevenFX, 

all the best with AIM.. I see it's picking up now. I can't set up stops yet so I'm playing it save for now.. only starting out.


----------



## SevenFX (15 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Okay hands up who's dumb enough to be buying AIM over the AIMO at the moment?
> 
> Spread has been around -1.5c -2c




That's a bit harsh, considering some poeple may not be ready to trade options, cfd's etc...


----------



## Rafa (15 November 2006)

thats very harsh too i think...

what i want to know is who was dumb enough to buy 2mill AIM's at 0.33 one second after i sold at .315!!!   

haha


gotta love it...


----------



## SevenFX (15 November 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> buy 2mill AIM's at 0.33 one second after i sold at .315!!!   ..




Wow that approx $660K, and just outside my acc bal.  : 

That resistance at .34 seem to be slowly falling away...and seller are really backing off as support seems strong at .32c so thier may be a final run in her just yet...

EDIT spoke to soon, as more resistance at .335


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> what i want to know is who was dumb enough to buy 2mill AIM's at 0.33 one second after i sold at .315!!!
> 
> haha
> 
> ...




LOL hahaha yeh i feel like that too sometimes...
its as if the big boys are watching me and saying - "now that Nizar's not holding, lets push this baby to the sky!"

But when i jump on a rocket, its always the perfect timing for it to have a breather!!!


----------



## bvbfan (15 November 2006)

I'm talking about the buyers who have bought AIM for 32c-33c
when they could have bought AIMO for 20c-21c, paid the 10c and have effectively bought for 30c-31c.


These are company options and are different to Exchange traded options everyone else talks about.

The only reason that you would not buy the options in this case was if AIM was to be paying a dividend, or had some capital raisings (rights issues) planned


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Okay hands up who's dumb enough to be buying AIM over the AIMO at the moment?
> 
> Spread has been around -1.5c -2c




And yesterday the oppies were trading at a premium 17.5c while the heads were at 26c. It doesnt really matter, by the time you convert the oppies, the premium wouldve already been lost or even inverted. Over time, their performance will mirror each other (but obviously more leverage to the AIMOs).

Im sure there were people who wouldve absolutely milked both AIM/AIMO this whole week and chances are at least some of them would be smarter then even you.


----------



## Rafa (15 November 2006)

yes, can only laugh about it .... 
otherwise i'll have to check myself into the depression clinic!


i love this smilie.... whenever i add this to my posts, i find it strangely theraputic...
    


oh dear...


----------



## bvbfan (15 November 2006)

Oh and you can all mock me for selling these at 4-5c because they weren't doing anything.

I had a target of 35c so I'll stick by that, although now that would be much higher with Zinc price move since I did my calcs


----------



## nizar (15 November 2006)

bvbfan said:
			
		

> Oh and you can all mock me for selling these at 4-5c because they weren't doing anything.




now why would we mock u, you've probably made heaps from other stocks since then, in fact im sure u have.

getting rid of slow movers or non-movers is an essential part of portfolio management.


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2006)

glad Im out still interesting to watch.

1 min chart below.
Red sell Volume 
Green buy Volume.


----------



## SevenFX (15 November 2006)

I only just got out 2, as sideways for 2 long and 2 much resistance ahead atm and sellers mounting up.

Took a earlier slice, and went back for seconds with no success....hindsight says it all  

EDIT: At least it didn't fall through roof, but guess day is still young.


----------



## mas888moe (15 November 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am new to the sharemarket and options so could someone please explain to me how the AIMO options work? Do you receive the option to buy full ordinary AIM shares for only 10cents after buying these? If so, when do you have to pay by? Any other info on this would be a great help!

Thank you


----------



## Doctor Dave (15 November 2006)

These are the options that will let you buy shares at 10c. The options expire, 6/09. So they are 3 years away. 

Has anyone heard the rumour about large uranium find in other post? Is this the reason for the sudden price rise?


----------



## blueroo (15 November 2006)

I'm out as well. Tightened trailing stop right up to 32c after it hit 34.5c and sure enough...stopped out.

If this drops tomorrow I'll have a grin on me like a faggot in a submarine!


----------



## clowboy (15 November 2006)

Doctor Dave said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard the rumour about large uranium find in other post? Is this the reason for the sudden price rise?




Well if that where true I'd think we may see a bit more of a rocket when it is announced.  Would the ASX allow this though???


----------



## Doctor Dave (15 November 2006)

This is the post
http://news.independent.co.uk/business/analysis_and_features/article1984465.ece


----------



## clowboy (15 November 2006)

Like most rumours I doubt that it has any real basis but I sure hope that it does


----------



## Raging Bull (16 November 2006)

According to Yahoo Finance the last insider transactions where in June 06. 

If they had a significand find would their own directors not have been buying in over the last month or two?

cheers
RB


----------



## giss (16 November 2006)

Raging Bull said:
			
		

> According to Yahoo Finance the last insider transactions where in June 06.
> 
> If they had a significand find would their own directors not have been buying in over the last month or two?
> 
> ...




the directors would have to know that they are being watched for this sort of thing though. 

There seems to be alot more depth to the market!

I'm going to take a punt & jump in!


----------



## Gurgler (16 November 2006)

IS THIS ANN RELEVANT:

"PERKOA Zinc OFF-TAKE AGREEMENTS

AIM Resources is pleased to announce that Letters of Intent have been signed
with three parties for the off-take of zinc concentrates from the Perkoa Zinc
Project.

Perkoa's high-grade, clean concentrates are eagerly sought after and will
provide a very attractive feed for zinc smelters.

Given the location of Perkoa in Burkina Faso, the following companies have been
selected as off-take partners:

   •Xstrata Zinc for its smelters in Spain and Germany;

   •Votarantim Metais for its smelters in Brazil and Peru; and

   •Louis Dreyfus Commodities Metals Suisse SA with extensive commodities
    trading and logistics expertise, particularly in West Africa.

These three off-take partners will provide Perkoa with a secure, long-term
market, attractive sales terms and flexibility in concentrate sales. The
geographic proximity of Perkoa to the chosen markets will provide commercial
benefits to AIM Resources as well as these partners."


SOURCE LSE AT  http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/pricesnews/marketnews/marketnews.htm?bsg=true&ns=AIMR


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> IS THIS ANN RELEVANT:
> 
> "PERKOA Zinc OFF-TAKE AGREEMENTS
> 
> ...




Yeh its pretty relevant but it was released to asx about 2 months ago!


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

giss said:
			
		

> There seems to be alot more depth to the market!
> 
> I'm going to take a punt & jump in!




Well thats what it is at the moment. Consolidation around 30-34c. 

This is a 30 min chart.

Sustained trading over 35 for me is a buy.
Anything under 30c and its not being supported.


----------



## SevenFX (16 November 2006)

Big parcel of 500k at .30 came in, but got gobbled (technical term) quickly... support lookin shakey.


----------



## constable (16 November 2006)

i hope no ones supersticious!


----------



## tech/a (16 November 2006)

Its foobarred in the near term this move is over.

Sellers in control.


----------



## SevenFX (16 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Sellers in control.




They're out of control IMO, and I can't make any money.   

The longer it's at the lower end of the range the more sellers build up resistance to overcome.   

Bugger.


----------



## SevenFX (16 November 2006)

OK, so not looking at the numbers today why I can't make money on AIM, is for the 3 reasons below.....

In order of Drilling Down:

1. XJO AND XSO are both headed SOUTH.
2. AIM has gone up considerably in the last 2 days, hence price reaction to all the price action.
3. Both the above.   

Always happy to get feedback any whether you have different opinion, as only new here....

Tks
SevenFX


----------



## specman (16 November 2006)

Like all stocks that have shot up quickly,there are numerous investors sitting on huge profits just waiting with their finger on the sell trigger desperate to lock in gains if sellers take command.

Thats all things being equal but who knows,their Mumbwa project may turn out to be the next Olympic dam on their next announcement,I guess it's these rumours that have sent the stock to these levels in the first place.


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> OK, so not looking at the numbers today why I can't make money on AIM, is for the 3 reasons below.....
> 
> In order of Drilling Down:
> 
> ...





SevenFX, this was never going to go up forever. Just think about it.


----------



## SevenFX (16 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> SevenFX, this was never going to go up forever. Just think about it.




Sure agreed, but thier's quiet a few shares down today, and "forever" can mean differnt timeframe for different shares... pmh, gdn, adi, eve, apg, etc...

Nizar are you saying this run has completed for AIM, and todays fall is not mostly to a pullback, and today market sentiment in general...????

Intested to hear more from you, on where this is going...

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## nizar (16 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Sure agreed, but thier's quiet a few shares down today, and "forever" can mean differnt timeframe for different shares... pmh, gdn, adi, eve, apg, etc...
> 
> Nizar are you saying this run has completed for AIM, and todays fall is not mostly to a pullback, and today market sentiment in general...????
> 
> ...




To be honest i expected the sell-off to be yesterday so i was a day early. 

The more of the move that you miss the more than the return/risk equation shifts towards risk.

This run has probably finished for now. This one is still on my watchlist, interesting to see where it will settle. Probably 22-25c. If it moves again then i'll enter again.

If i bought this morning or even yesterday i wouldve already been stopped out at these levels or would have already locked in profits this morning.

Agree with specman as well:


			
				specman said:
			
		

> Like all stocks that have shot up quickly,there are numerous investors sitting on huge profits just waiting with their finger on the sell trigger desperate to lock in gains if sellers take command.



.

A bit of red and it was always going to be a race to the exits with these sorts of moves. Its doubled in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Raging Bull (17 November 2006)

seems to have broken out of the 26.5 - 27.5 bracket, up to 29 with pick up in volume...

on the rebound?


----------



## SevenFX (17 November 2006)

Can all Sellers PLEASE remove their sell orders (esp at .29cents) holding up the buyers from buying PLEASE, and so I can make some $money$ 2.

This could really run again, if you did that, but you must do it NOW, as the payment on my big new boat is also due...


----------



## tarnor (17 November 2006)

looks pretty good to me been watching the smorning and picked up some at 265... bit of a lucky tickle..  was just after a few ticks but someone seems intent to take out whole lines at a time... very nice to watch..  expect we should be back into the 30c within the hour ..   lots of fun

EDIT: or props


----------



## SevenFX (17 November 2006)

Agreed Tanor

Making money is always LOTS of fun...

EDIT: Nice strong support now at .29-.295cents. atm

EDIT: EDIT: QUICK reversal, and no strong support (I did say (atm))   

Touch N Go buyers and sellers...


----------



## Snakey (17 November 2006)

pre-mature correction  
missed it  
won't hold up i dont think


----------



## Caliente (23 November 2006)

out at 29 for a tidy profit. The rise happened quicker than I expected, I think there will be a period of sideways consolidation from here, so I'm going to watch this one for a dip and return.


----------



## giss (23 November 2006)

i hope it goes back to 33c again! Anyone support this atm.


----------



## Caliente (24 November 2006)

i'd love to see it, but I think we'll get channel trading in the interim. 

I also see no significant announcements in the near term pipeline, unless someone would like to enlighten us


----------



## sagem (26 November 2006)

The AGM is on Thursday 30th NOV....we may then get an announcement regarding MUMBWA results/uranium....uk investor.


----------



## vert (29 November 2006)

some interest came back today for aim, lets see what the agm brings tomorrow, those results from mumbwa would be nice (positive of coarse).


----------



## Caliente (30 November 2006)

wow - the AGM really seems to have fired up this stock! Shame I left when I did eh! Oh well.

 Here's to AIM!


----------



## vert (30 November 2006)

35.5 any news/info from agm?


----------



## JimBob (30 November 2006)

Damn! I sold out at 29 cents


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

Picked up a few today.
Nice sp action and hasnt seen these volumes in a while.
Blue skies now.


----------



## Snakey (30 November 2006)

im in @.35


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

265 bidders verses 68 sellers
3:1 my entry (green light)


----------



## Halba (1 December 2006)

JimBob . why don't you employ a trailing stop??? jeezus it can't be too hard


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Snakey that mean you topping up again on open or just a good confirmation that you made the right move yesterday? I agree today is going to bring good things for AIM up 15% ovenight on LME


----------



## Raging Bull (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> 265 bidders verses 68 sellers
> 3:1 my entry (green light)




Snakey, what software are you using to tell you this or do you add it up manually?


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Snakey already answered that question in the MLS thread yesterday - Weblink


----------



## Halba (1 December 2006)

this stok seems dirt cheap and a lot of subbie holders are getting involved


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

yes this was my green light for entry yesterday


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

> 265 bidders verses 68 sellers
> 3:1 my entry (green light)




snakey

just to confirm, since this you posted this morning, so the 265 vs 68 is statistics from yesterdays afternoon trading, or is this the line up this morning?

thanks

ps i think im trying to watch way too many stocks which is why im jumping about all over the place either loosing or making marginal gains, how many stocks would you have quickly assed yesterday arvo before setting yourself on AIM?


----------



## toc_bat (1 December 2006)

halba, 

whats a subbie holder? and how can you tell?


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Its now showing 274:73 buyers vs sellers


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

currently 274 bidders.... 73 askers
did market scan on number of trades placed on one stock for the day and price increase
looked at intra day chart for aim and 4 day chart
and level of supply and demand


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Its now showing 274:73 buyers vs sellers




Pre-open data is not all that important.
More often than not, many bids will be pulled before the open.

But it looks good for AIM today. Yesterday it was screaming BUY ME. Good to see the brokers did the right thing, closing it on the high.

Check out INL as well. Its a winner. Broke through resistance yesterday. Blue skies now.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

toc_bat said:
			
		

> ps i think im trying to watch way too many stocks which is why im jumping about all over the place either loosing or making marginal gains, how many stocks would you have quickly assed yesterday arvo before setting yourself on AIM?




TB,

I think someone gave you that isuggestion yesterday   (oh was it me) as when starting off in this game (esp trading) there is 2much to take in.

Also Noobs,

Bare in mind the figures Snakey sees can be easily minupalated (not that this sorta thing happens), along with the volume and total volume, and change from min/sec to min/sec.

The charts can't be minupalated, as everything is factored in the chart.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Thanks Nizar on both as of yesterday


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> 265 bidders verses 68 sellers
> 3:1 my entry (green light)





I find that this doesnt mean a lot. Particularly in pre open.
Serious buyers and sellers wont log an order they will simply buy and sell at market never telegraphing their intentions to the market.

Any bid more than 2-3 ticks off the pace just doesnt have any influence.
If however you were to look at those close to the money---then perhaps there is some bearing.
Looking at AIM this morning at the money or over currently on the buy side
18 sell side at the money or less 6 still your 3:1 ratio.

Rotation to the positive or negative can be seen in volume trends on shorter timeframe charts. 5 min being the best indicator coupled with breakouts from buy consolidation areas. *More to do with Volumes being traded than with number of bids.You could have 10 buyers buying the volume of 2 sellers.So then which is stronger?*


----------



## noobs (1 December 2006)

Thanks Tekkman,

It terms on mapipulation you mean things like putting in a big/sell order in b4 market opens and than removing it b4 it goes to trade?


----------



## surelle (1 December 2006)

can someone pls explain why when it last traded at .375 , there are sellers prepared to take .35 etc???


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> can someone pls explain why when it last traded at .375 , there are sellers prepared to take .35 etc???




Idiots.
(seriously)

But you have to accept there are heaps of these in every stock.

Its Probably those that think AIM is now "overvalued"

I remember when toro floated there was some pr!ck wanting to sell at 50c when there were buy orders at $1. I remember wishing to take him out and then see his face when it hit $1+


----------



## surelle (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Idiots.
> (seriously)
> 
> But you have to accept there are heaps of these in every stock.
> ...





yes it is frustrating, I can handle the overpriced but orders, but why would anyone sell at less, when the buyers are prepared to pay more, OR are the buyers there to trick the opening prices into a higher range so that they can sell and make profit quickly


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

3:1 is just one green light from my 4 green lights
i have another rule for myself...
never buy on pre open.
i would not make an assesment from pre open
regarding entry


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

noobs said:
			
		

> Thanks Tekkman,
> 
> It terms on mapipulation you mean things like putting in a big/sell order in b4 market opens and than removing it b4 it goes to trade?




Sure Noobs,

This happens everywhere, not just b4 market opens, but during the day, driving the price up n down.....hey this even happens at a house auction


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> yes it is frustrating, I can handle the overpriced but orders, but why would anyone sell at less, when the buyers are prepared to pay more, OR are the buyers there to trick the opening prices into a higher range so that they can sell and make profit quickly





To ensure a strong open, there are often manipulators that have big buy orders, but if u look closely they are pulled immediately prior to the opening bell.

Manipulation happens all the time in the markets especially by brokers (they dont pay brokerage). Iv seen in several stocks they sell small parcels $400-500 and keep dumping to the ask, every 10-15mins in regulated intervals (bot selling), then when the price is low enough one big buyer comes and cleans up.

These guys never lose. If they get it wrong they simply flood the market and over-power it.

Apparently Goldman Sachs makes approx us$81million/day from this sort of trading, much more than they get from their clients (who pay them brokerage).


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

surelle said:
			
		

> can someone pls explain why when it last traded at .375 , there are sellers prepared to take .35 etc???




Surelle,

The is more so their order get filled, at open price first, as the system matches up buyers and sellers.

Aim open price is 38 (atm) despite sellers selling for 30c, and buyers want to pay 39c

SevenFX


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

theres one thing for sure the market has many different variants that you will never be able to predict 100%


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Surelle,
> 
> The is more so their order get filled, at open price first, as the system matches up buyers and sellers.
> 
> ...





SevenFX,

If you want to sell at the open you have to place your sell order slightly below indicative opening price.

If you want to buy at the open you have to place your buy order slightly above indicative opening price.

This will make you near the beginning of the queue. Obviously the time you placed the order is important as well.

Thats my understanding of it anyway.


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

I swear if it wasnt for this little guy the indicative open would be 40c+

0.300 5,500 1


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I swear if it wasnt for this little guy the indicative open would be 40c+
> 
> 0.300 5,500 1


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> SevenFX,
> 
> If you want to sell at the open you have to place your sell order slightly below indicative opening price.
> 
> ...




Sure but both the sellers and buyers at first level of market depth will the one of the first IF not the FIRST to be filled at open price 37.5

EDIT: any BDG intested traders here


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> I swear if it wasnt for this little guy the indicative open would be 40c+
> 
> 0.300 5,500 1




Not true N, 

Little Guy with little quanity *CAN"t* affect the share price to that degree...


----------



## surelle (1 December 2006)

thanks for that guys, it seems they all pulled out pre the bell toll and it's gone back to .37


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

OK, so here's the danger of buying at open, as AIM takes a quick (maybe not so quick) dive.


----------



## surelle (1 December 2006)

don't you luv the profit takers in the morning   

hopefully the day will even out, although it is friday !!!!


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Not true N,
> 
> Little Guy with little quanity can affect the share price to that degree...




AGree T.

He DID AFFECT the price.
Thats my point, he affected it.

If he wasnt there, it wouldve been a much stronger open.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> AGree T.
> 
> He DID AFFECT the price.
> Thats my point, he affected it.
> ...




big guy does not care about litte guy who wants out at any cost


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Not true N,
> 
> Little Guy with little quanity *CAN"t* affect the share price to that degree...




N.

That was a typo, and mean't to say CAN'T affect the open price from 37.5 to 40c... not with that littlle quanity, and he could even drop a million on there, but asx rules wont allow 1 seller to solely change open price drasitcally.


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

strong support now


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> N.
> 
> That was a typo, and mean't to say CAN'T affect the open price from 37.5 to 40c... not with that littlle quanity, and he could even drop a million on there, but asx rules wont allow 1 seller to solely change open price drasitcally.




Thank you Tek for filling the gaps in my knowledge.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Thank you Tek for filling the gaps in my knowledge.




Your Funny....


----------



## Snakey (1 December 2006)

out @ .365 sellers building strength


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

So this ain't profit takers anymore (is it???) and seems more like slight pullback for MORNING


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

Snakey said:
			
		

> out @ .365 sellers building strength




Out at breakeven.
No volume.
Broke 35.5c to make a new low.

Now watch the massive rebound !


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> Now watch the massive rebound !




Maybe not N.

As XJO, XSO are taking a early morning pounding from their highs....not to mention few others...

Didn't get into AIM or INL for that matter at open, but tempted to..as they have potential in the short/mid term.

Think I may loose less money mowing the my Lawns...


----------



## nizar (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Didn't get into AIM or INL for that matter at open, but tempted to..as they have potential in the short/mid term.




The sp action on INL is alot different to AIM !
You cant generalise
AIM: low volume and showing weakness
INL: high volume and showing strength

In my opinion, INL has potential RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SevenFX (1 December 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> The sp action on INL is alot different to AIM !
> You cant generalise
> AIM: low volume and showing weakness
> INL: high volume and showing strength
> ...




Absolutely Agree, sentiment is definetly different, and much rather put money on a stock trending up than down.

*BUT*, that sentiment on INL has been suppresses somewhat, as market/sector sentiment has definently slowed her down, if not put the brakes on.

This is all just my opinion, in real time and can change soon after....

EDIT: Not to mention the FRIDAY factor....IF your beleive in that....

Anyway good luck, as I have to get some lawnmower fuel for the rideon which should be more fun....


----------



## MichaelD (1 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> but asx rules wont allow 1 seller to solely change open price drasitcally.



As far as I was aware, one big seller who puts their sell order in way below everyone else will indeed pull the IOpen down with them. I am unaware of any rule preventing this.

However, any seller with quantities of the size required to move the IOpen around dramatically more than likely will pull the offer just before the open as part of their overall strategy.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 December 2006)

AIM could have another entry just around the corner, might test support at 26c again or bounce from a bit higher........hmmm!.


----------



## mas888moe (9 January 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know who this Frank Brewer is - he has bought almost 50million AIM shares over the past few months! Do you think something is cooking?

Also, does anyone know what is happening with AIM's copper-gold (olympic dam) and nickel/platinum projects are going? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toc_bat (29 January 2007)

hI ALL

i havent kept myself very informed on AIM,

any insights into why its taken a bit of a dive? good time to buy in?

thanks all for this pestering Q,

bye


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 February 2007)

Did anyone enter AIM yesterday?, or even watching this anymore.


----------



## vert (15 February 2007)

this has been of the scene for a while. has been in a down trend since mid december, could it have found the bottom with a reversal yesterday 13/02. the low of the day was 0.20 which was the high back on 11/05/06 and from where it broke out on the 10/11/06. vol increased on the last 3 sell days and today, macd and rsi looking good. the weekly chart is not updated with todays action but looks good to for a reversal to. 

any technical people like to add or comment please.

cheers


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (15 February 2007)

Pretty self evident it filled the second break gap from its past run. Slim pickings of it trying to retrace to the initial break of 17c, this was a long term reistance break filled intra day the following day. Volumes bumped through this with strength subsequently.

Anyway I'm back in as of yesterday at 20.5c, not without a few hours with my finger on the sell trigger though.

Today's price action and volume was encouraging, to early to tell though.


----------



## Pat (15 February 2007)

Been whatching AIM for the past couple of months now....

Nice reversal-
Bounced right off the old high as said above and thats our little dragon fly dojo friend, indicating a possible change. 
20 cents clear support.

Yesterday seen a small white candle, I'd like to give it a couple more days for conformation of a reversal. However zinc is still quite spec, is the 2006 run over? Come on Chindia, zinc up your sniffers  

MACD looks like its bottoming but I don't see a positive yet, can't go any lower and need that crossover.

Stochastics clearly up on the chart...

Was hugging the bottom Bollinger band but up a little yesterday with partial conformation.

Next resistance? maybe 25 cents but i'm guessing 30 cents- just below the top Bollinger band....


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (16 February 2007)

AIM's bounced nicely off support and continuing the trend today. IMO will probably trade around the 26c-28c mark until the market determines Zn spot direction >up/down  .

Anyway I'm out for now, nice couple of days


----------



## Pat (16 February 2007)

Freeballer,
Nice trade there with your 20% or so in 2 days. Sorry I missed the bounce!


----------



## noobs (20 March 2007)

Renewed interest in AIM today with 6.5Mil shares traded in first 25 min of open - Somthing could be brewing here


----------



## imaginator (8 April 2007)

whats happening to AIM? Anyone see a double bottom coming giving it a push up?

not much volume nowadays


----------



## nrodman (21 April 2007)

:guitar: Missed the big bounce but made 3k Ive been in and out of aim since Fraser Range days.Have a buy in for some at 20.5 No doubt they've  Got the zinc but getting it transported out maybe the big If.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Freeballer,
> Nice trade there with your 20% or so in 2 days. Sorry I missed the bounce!




Pat,

AIM bounced off support again at 20.5c, same as last time around. 
Closed on the high/decent volume & strong support intraday, despite the profit takers.

Did you partake in a trade........ this time around Pat?


----------



## Nifty (3 May 2007)

:guitar: Sorry to butt  in on a little personal interplay,but I thought that this was a forum;Maybe I can suggest a C.B.radio perhaps for those who want to communicate person to person.
It was nice to see Etrade jammed with activity today. I was a little dissapointed when I picked up aim at 21 and they bottomed at 20, but today the turnover was unbelievable and Ive picked up 3k 
I am holding aim till they hit 40


----------



## nizar (3 May 2007)

Nifty said:


> I am holding aim till they hit 40




Let your winners run.
You'll be suprised how far this could reach when Perkoa goes into production, if all goes well.

Great turnaround, i will wait for 2mrw for confirmation but looks to me like the bottom is in, look at todays volume.


----------



## Nifty (3 May 2007)

:guitar: Funny thing about gut feelings. You can have all the graphs,the stats the history,but nothing beats gut feeling. Why and how does it work?
There is something happening inside our heads that we do not or are unaware of. 
All I can say ,is that I wish that I had realized this years ago


----------



## chris1983 (12 May 2007)

nizar said:


> Let your winners run.
> You'll be suprised how far this could reach when Perkoa goes into production, if all goes well.
> 
> Great turnaround, i will wait for 2mrw for confirmation but looks to me like the bottom is in, look at todays volume.




Im onboard.  Reminds me of AGM/PNA.

I like shares moving into production.  I have ran through the numbers and Zinc prices are moving up again.  I will continue to accumulate the oppies on Monday.


----------



## Pat (21 May 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Pat,
> 
> AIM bounced off support again at 20.5c, same as last time around.
> Closed on the high/decent volume & strong support intraday, despite the profit takers.
> ...




Missed that one too buddy.

Now I have some cash so i've got my eye on them. trading at 21.5 cents today. Bid waiting at 20.5 cents to be filled. I'm cautious as it looks like the down trend will continue if it breaks 20 cents. Nce looking support though and a double bottom.


----------



## Pat (22 May 2007)

Pat said:


> Missed that one too buddy.
> 
> Now I have some cash so i've got my eye on them. trading at 21.5 cents today. Bid waiting at 20.5 cents to be filled. I'm cautious as it looks like the down trend will continue if it breaks 20 cents. Nce looking support though and a double bottom.




$hit... Opened at 25 cents this morn and now trading at 28 cents. bummer!  
I guess they decided to release an ann regarding a copper intersection before my order was filled.

Another missed opportunity, I've seen plenty of those fly by , so I'm used to it


----------



## chris1983 (22 May 2007)

Great message today.  I knew the Mumbwa results were around the corner.  Excellent message.  Summary of the drill intercepts below.  Very happy with my entry on the options.  I wanted more but what I have will have to do.  This is another longterm hold for me.  All the best to holders.


655.4m @ 0.46% Cu, including

317m @ 0.79% Cu
18m @ 0.20g/t Au

42m @ 2.01% Cu,
including 4m @ 5.56% Cu


----------



## Nifty (22 May 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Great message today.  I knew the Mumbwa results were around the corner.  Excellent message.  Summary of the drill intercepts below.  Very happy with my entry on the options.  I wanted more but what I have will have to do.  This is another longterm hold for me.  All the best to holders.




Mumbwa drill hole S36 results must have blown them away
Loved the line *The mineralization is massive*No wonder 92 mil shares traded  today!
Wished for more happy ASF  punters.Guess Im lucky to pick up what I missed last time 
when I bailed at 15.5 and they peaked at high 30s.
Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## chris1983 (24 May 2007)

Very strong volume today.  Nice rise off initial profit taking.  I'm enjoying being onboard these.  Holding long to see how the Perkoa project continues to develop.


----------



## Nifty (24 May 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Very strong volume today.  Nice rise off initial profit taking.  I'm enjoying being onboard these.  Holding long to see how the Perkoa project continues to develop.




Interesting to look at LSE activity.,Last activity on Etrade looked promising for a further jump tomorrow,(balanced buy and sell) I noticed that the BHP/Aim is 70%  in favor of Aim at Mumbwa;No shortage of funds to realize there, with big brother on board.


----------



## chris1983 (26 May 2007)

Strong close again on friday.  Good turn over.  Offtake agreements could be coming?  Once we get this AIM should be set.  Looks to now have another excellent project in Mumbwa.  I was lucky to have hopped on just before the run.  This is another company bringing a mine online in a year.  I have done the figures and profits look good.  The only downfall is transport for the zinc to the ports but they have the train running through their area and it has been running steadily for a number of years.  I feel very confident with AIM.

Reminds me of PNA/AGM and I hold both of those.  All the best to AIM holders.


----------



## chris1983 (28 May 2007)

Just touched its 52 week high of 38 cents.  Didnt break it though.  Lots of sellers lined up.  Once its breaks this level we are in blue skys.  Really enjoying the ride with these.  Holding long on the oppies.


----------



## elgaes (14 June 2007)

JB morgan took 70 millions, is this the begining of break out and the climb all the way to production start up?


----------



## chris1983 (14 June 2007)

elgaes said:


> JB morgan took 70 millions, is this the begining of break out and the climb all the way to production start up?




Definately a nice rise today.  Getting closer to that strong resistance level of 38 cents.  Wonder what will push it through that mark.


----------



## Nifty (14 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Definately a nice rise today.  Getting closer to that strong resistance level of 38 cents.  Wonder what will push it through that mark.




:guitar:Zinc prices seem to be holding,so thats good news for Perkoa,but methinks that there is more news to come from Mumbwa.Something is happening,the action today surpassed the last surge in volume,J.P.Morgan Chase climbing on board,is a good indicator,the resource is there,Aim has no debt,roll on 40 cents+.


----------



## Lachlan6 (14 June 2007)

Gday Nifty. I really like AIM. Today was a great day for AIM, however it still has a bit of a road ahead of it. Key resistance at $0.38 MUST be taken out before this can run higher. The volume paints a very interesting picture here. The big retracement from Dec 06 to May this year was not supported by much volume in the scheme of things, and the recent big rise is soo nicely supported by huge volume. In many ways, AIM presents a chartists dream as soo many levels are adhered to and as is support and resistance, gaps etc. I will definently be in if it can break $0.38.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (14 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Wonder what will push it through that mark.





Passing of time . 

CAPEX at Perkoa is more my concern, the rate thier burning cash ramping the mine will no doubt result in a placement soon or some debt funding package. 

Hopefully the SP bumps along a bit further and if they do a placement its at a reasonable price.


----------



## nizar (14 June 2007)

Agree with Lachlan.

WHen resistance at 35-37c is broken ill be in this one for sure.

First entry probably half parcel. Stop at 33c-ish. Then top up on the pullback.


----------



## elgaes (15 June 2007)

Could JPMorgan take a big chunk of AIM because it senses some take over by a bigger player? very suspicious move! better keep a close watch on this one


----------



## chris1983 (15 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Agree with Lachlan.
> 
> WHen resistance at 35-37c is broken ill be in this one for sure.
> 
> First entry probably half parcel. Stop at 33c-ish. Then top up on the pullback.




Failed to break resitance again today.  It had a shot at it but couldnt push through the 38 barrier.  Still looks good as a stock to hold long on.


----------



## Nifty (15 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Nifty. I really like AIM. Today was a great day for AIM, however it still has a bit of a road ahead of it. Key resistance at $0.38 MUST be taken out before this can run higher. The volume paints a very interesting picture here. The big retracement from Dec 06 to May this year was not supported by much volume in the scheme of things, and the recent big rise is soo nicely supported by huge volume. In many ways, AIM presents a chartists dream as soo many levels are adhered to and as is support and resistance, gaps etc. I will definently be in if it can break $0.38.




:guitar:Well Lachlan,are you in yet? Monday will be very interesting.Rather generously anxious, were some of the morning punters.Us on board were prematurely ordering vintage beyond our normal means.:
:


----------



## elgaes (18 June 2007)

About to explode soon I think, building up on buyer size, look like it gona over run the the 40 resistance this time. Some one need to give the buyer side a push to get going


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

elgaes said:


> About to explode soon I think, building up on buyer size, look like it gona over run the the 40 resistance this time. Some one need to give the buyer side a push to get going



I don't know about 'expload', but if it breaks resistance at 37/38 (not 40) then it might go for a run, but 'expload' . I can't see the buyers building, looks pretty stagnent right now actually. Perhaps I'm missing something here. Good luck to holders, hope it breaks through for you. Might need another drill result perhaps.


----------



## Nifty (18 June 2007)

kennas said:


> I don't know about 'expload', but if it breaks resistance at 37/38 (not 40) then it might go for a run, but 'expload' . I can't see the buyers building, looks pretty stagnent right now actually. Perhaps I'm missing something here. Good luck to holders, hope it breaks through for you. Might need another drill result perhaps.




Stagnent, Expload,Typos? Maybe,but Aim is hanging in there and those who are not in,will have a big hindsight, Wish I had.Aim is good value IMO even though SP has risen rather quickly this month,:guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::


----------



## Sean K (18 June 2007)

Nifty said:


> Stagnent, Expload,Typos? Maybe,but Aim is hanging in there and those who are not in,will have a big hindsight, Wish I had.Aim is good value IMO even though SP has risen rather quickly this month,:guitar::guitar::guitar::guitar::



This is the problem with people making rash comments like a stock is going to explode (got it right) or go to the moon, or whatever. It's just an absolute @rse pluck with no analysis, and belongs only on HC. Just because someone has a gut feeling, or a hunch, or post fixes a comment with DYOR, does not make it a valid, worthwhile, or relevant post. This _might _break resistance at 37ish shortly, and it _could _be a significant break, but without any reasoning, it's practically a ramp and does not belong here.


----------



## chris1983 (18 June 2007)

kennas said:


> This is the problem with people making rash comments like a stock is going to explode (got it right) or go to the moon, or whatever. It's just an absolute @rse pluck with no analysis, and belongs only on HC. Just because someone has a gut feeling, or a hunch, or post fixes a comment with DYOR, does not make it a valid, worthwhile, or relevant post. This _might _break resistance at 37ish shortly, and it _could _be a significant break, but without any reasoning, it's practically a ramp and does not belong here.




Thats a fair comment.  I didnt see any reason for it breaking resistance today.  Im still holding as I think it will break resistance sooner rather than later..just dont know when exactly.  This is one of those companies that are building a mine..it will go through the phases..its a long term investment for me.  I think if you put them away for a year you will reap the rewards.


----------



## Nifty (18 June 2007)

kennas said:


> This is the problem with people making rash comments like a stock is going to explode (got it right) or go to the moon, or whatever. It's just an absolute @rse pluck with no analysis, and belongs only on HC. Just because someone has a gut feeling, or a hunch, or post fixes a comment with DYOR, does not make it a valid, worthwhile, or relevant post. This _might _break resistance at 37ish shortly, and it _could _be a significant break, but without any reasoning, it's practically a ramp and does not belong here.



:bananasmi You are right Kennas,Who would wish to defile such an objective forum,where subjective judgement can pollute the noble wishes of the status quo.


----------



## elgaes (20 June 2007)

Only one way to go for this stock, that is up and up! Happy to accumulate on this one since it was still 21.5c, this time next year probably $1.20?


----------



## Joe Blow (20 June 2007)

elgaes said:


> Only one way to go for this stock, that is up and up! Happy to accumulate on this one since it was still 21.5c, this time next year probably $1.20?




elgaes,

A couple of questions:

1. Why is 'up' the only direction for this stock? I'm sure many unfamiliar with AIM would be interested in hearing your views.

2. If your 12 month price target of $1.20 is serious then you will need to provide some more detail to justify this valuation. Can you explain how you reached this figure?


----------



## Lachlan6 (20 June 2007)

Gday Nifty. Entered today at 40c. Looking good is AIM, lets wait and see what happens. Looking now for 56c.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Looking now for 56c.




Lachlan, is 56 cents just a figure you pulled out of the air or is there a particular reason for it?


----------



## adobee (20 June 2007)

AIM has hit 40cents today breaking resistance of 37-38c, I have only just  commenced looking at this stock. Why is there such a substanial increase today ? 18% so far ?



			
				Lachlan6 said:
			
		

> Gday Nifty. Entered today at 40c. Looking good is AIM, lets wait and see what happens. Looking now for 56c.




As a beginner can you explain the entry at 40c at an all time high with no announcements of new info resources etc? Is this soley because it may be breaking out, are you looking at the charts or is there media speculation?


----------



## Lachlan6 (20 June 2007)

Gday Joe Blow. No worked out the difference between the low of this years trading range and doubled it to get at 56. Its only an indication, definitely not gospel.


----------



## Lachlan6 (20 June 2007)

Hello adobee. I am predominately a chartist and if the patterns are there I enter, regardless of no announcements or not. Announcements are nice to support a buying decision, but don't forget that the chart can be an excellent precursor to future announcements.


----------



## Joe Blow (20 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Joe Blow. No worked out the difference between the low of this years trading range and doubled it to get at 56. Its only an indication, definitely not gospel.




Lachlan, next time please be sure to explain your methods in your initial post. We are a little touchy when it comes to unexplained price targets as so many people post them to ramp up stocks without explaining how they arrived at that particular price.

Perhaps consider attaching a chart to your post to help demonstrate your thinking a little more clearly.


----------



## nizar (20 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Joe Blow. No worked out the difference between the low of this years trading range and doubled it to get at 56. Its only an indication, definitely not gospel.




Where have you read about this method?
(Iv never heard of it).

Has it proved accurate in the past? Remember which stocks?

Thanks champ.


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

Aim had all the fundamentals of a great stock.  Enjoying the ride atm.  Hopefully not a false break..very promising.  I think the only issue I can think of with their Perkoa mine is Transport.  They rely on the railway system heavily..but its been operating smoothly for the past few years


----------



## nizar (20 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Aim had all the fundamentals of a great stock.  Enjoying the ride atm.  Hopefully not a false break..very promising.  I think the only issue I can think of with their Perkoa mine is Transport.  They rely on the railway system heavily..but its been operating smoothly for the past few years




I hate the delays though Chris.
Originally mid-2007 was their target, when i first researched AIM back in January 2006 (back in the days when i still did research ).
But now i hear its mid-2008?

Zinc price probably strong until then but still......


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

nizar said:


> I hate the delays though Chris.
> Originally mid-2007 was their target, when i first researched AIM back in January 2006 (back in the days when i still did research ).
> But now i hear its mid-2008?
> 
> Zinc price probably strong until then but still......




Breakout is becoming outstanding now Niz.  HUGE volume coming in.  40 wiped out.  I know there has been delays..but they are in a hard to get to area..once its up and running though it will be a cash cow.


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

Not much excitement going on in here?  Just touched 42 on huge volume..come on chartists..you should be all over this one..breakout on large volume.


----------



## djones (20 June 2007)

Im excited, whats your pick for a close chris? If it closes above 38c then this should be on alot of radars for open tomorrow!


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Not much excitement going on in here?  Just touched 42 on huge volume..come on chartists..you should be all over this one..breakout on large volume.



Yep, looks like a great break on volume. I'd be waiting till EOD to crack the champas. Hard to pluck a projection from here.

It's getting hard to keep track of all these breakouts!


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

kennas said:


> Yep, looks like a great break on volume. I'd be waiting till EOD to crack the champas. Hard to pluck a projection from here.
> 
> It's getting hard to keep track of all these breakouts!




Theres the trusty chartist.  Ok you have pointed out the break clearly on the chart..on large volume too..would an entry at 40 look good to you.  You know with these breaks how confident do you feel that a run would continue?  Because its like your buying at the top if you entered now.  Just wondering how the chartists think.


----------



## CanOz (20 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Theres the trusty chartist.  Ok you have pointed out the break clearly on the chart..on large volume too..would an entry at 40 look good to you.  You know with these breaks how confident do you feel that a run would continue?  Because its like your buying at the top if you entered now.  Just wondering how the chartists think.




If i may add a little here.. I like these b/outs for the setup, its a good low risk entry. Something like 70% of B/Outs fail, but if you can let that 30% run then you'd be set.

FWIW - next major resistance at .66 IMO

Cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

CanOz said:


> If i may add a little here.. I like these b/outs for the setup, its a good low risk entry. Something like 70% of B/Outs fail, but if you can let that 30% run then you'd be set.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,




ahh ok fair enough..so you set stops in place just in case it is a false breakout?  Is that the precautions that are taken?


----------



## djones (20 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> ahh ok fair enough..so you set stops in place just in case it is a false breakout?  Is that the precautions that are taken?




What stop would you set here? 38c? I imagine if it hit 38c those buying for the end of day breakout would panic and sell.


----------



## Sean K (20 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Theres the trusty chartist.  Ok you have pointed out the break clearly on the chart..on large volume too..would an entry at 40 look good to you.  You know with these breaks how confident do you feel that a run would continue?  Because its like your buying at the top if you entered now.  Just wondering how the chartists think.



General theory is you buy on the breakout, as it is a general change in stock direction. The past resistance should become support for further gains, or vice versa. The sooner you get in the better of course, but it's a balance. You are right in that sometimes the horse has bolted after you realise a stock has 'broken out', but theory stands the break should continue. You'd expect 37/38 to now be support here so buying above this point there's a probability that it will continue to go up into the future. Having said that there will more than likely be consolidation after the break, as is clearly shown on the AIM chart. You could reasonable expect there to be consolidation from this point, just as it did after the previous breaks. Not sure if that answers the question.


----------



## chris1983 (20 June 2007)

Thats a fair answer.  I will always trade based off fundamentals but im going to get an understanding of the chartists also.  I think its good to know both methods.


----------



## Nifty (20 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Nifty. Entered today at 40c. Looking good is AIM, lets wait and see what happens. Looking now for 56c.




I was hoping that not only you Lachlan were on but when Aim touched 38.5 on friday I hoped that was sufficient to encourage all the Aim watchers but not holders to have a slice. Certaintly the big jump today was a surprise. The Jones boy in Jersey,seems to have an effect beyond the obvious.(News) I know very little about charts,I am probably like the character on the jury,who said "Im not interested in the facts I want to make up my own mind"However I respect those who do,and Kennas,with your charting, I hope that you were on Aim today


----------



## elgaes (20 June 2007)

well no explaination here, just the feeling that this stock has been trade under value. Company in good shape, good resource volume, and agressive exploration and production development schedule. Production will be starting soon rather than later, and normally the stock will enter the revaluation period 6 months leading up to production begin. All off take has been sorted out. JP Morgan estimate Zinc price and demand remain strong way through 2010. I can see a few other stocks with similar characteritic to this one like TZN few years ago, it s $3 something now.

$1.10 is just a conservative estimate one production started, take into account of futher new exploration good news and existing resource upgrade. I wouldn't be suprise if this company would be taken over by some bigger player one the production started. BHP or Xtrada? they both have a hand in this 

Why I know it s about to break out? it s because this stock for the pass week has been artificially depressed by some big buyer to keep the price low so they can accumulated just track the volume flow. One this artificial barrier being lifted naturally the price would go up to where it suppose to be. As long as you lot all make money I'm happy 

Of course for first time traders, my advice is go do your own homework before put your money in any where


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2007)

Bit of a sell off early.  The fall on the DOW didn't help with the timing of this one.  That sort of thing always happens doesnt it   No news also so a few investors must want to grab their profits.


----------



## nizar (21 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Bit of a sell off early.  The fall on the DOW didn't help with the timing of this one.  That sort of thing always happens doesnt it   No news also so a few investors must want to grab their profits.




Yeh good thing for me iv moved on from my T+3 ways. I wouldve got burnt big time LOL 

No news isnt a good reason to sell, we know that Chris.
In fact, some people sell just because the share price went up.
Losing strategy -- you gotta let your winners run.

And thats what i like about your free carry strategy -- You dont limit the upside. Good work champ.


----------



## Gangis (21 June 2007)

I'm looking to jump on AIM, I focus on the fundamentals and would like the opinion of a chartist.

Do you think the break over 38 has occurred and is this now the new support level?


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 June 2007)

Gday Gangis. I entered yesterday at 40c and focus primarily on the charts. Was waiting for the breakot at $0.38 (refer to my chart posted earlier) and it occured yesterday on some huge volume. Today is expected. Inside day. May retrace if it does, back to old resistance now support at around 37c. But on the whole I entered because of the chart.


----------



## Gangis (21 June 2007)

That confirms my thoughts. Expolrer commencing prodcution usually results in great gains. Having the thumbs up from a chartist is also a bonus, on top of the fundamentals. I'll definetly look to enter today/tommorow morning.


----------



## moses (21 June 2007)

AIM is in Pre-Open with two price sensitive announcements. The IAP implies that the news is NOT GOOD for shareholders.


----------



## Pommiegranite (21 June 2007)

moses said:


> AIM is in Pre-Open with two price sensitive announcements. The IAP implies that the news is NOT GOOD for shareholders.




Capital raising at discount 31c seems VERY GOOD to shareholders to me.

This is ontop of the positive Perkoa progress


----------



## Dr.Stock (21 June 2007)

Stock here
Whole heartedly agree with pommie. Fear not.
When fear knocked at the door bravery answered it and discovered there was no-one there. Trust your analysis.


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 June 2007)

Im not so up to scratch with placements etc. Does this placement mean that you will be entitled to purchase more shares at a discounted price of $0.31? and also if you decide to purchase some, do they then count for ordinary shares (ex if the underlying share is selling for 70c you  can sell your placements at 70c) and do you have to hold till 2010 or can you sell before that time? help would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Pommiegranite (21 June 2007)

Dr.Stock said:


> Stock here
> Whole heartedly agree with pommie. Fear not.
> When fear knocked at the door bravery answered it and discovered there was no-one there. Trust your analysis.




It certainly seems to be a convaluted way of raising cash, which has me beat. Whats this whole escrow release thing?

*Would appreciate it if somebody could translate it into 'English'*

My situation is complicated:-.

I hold AIM in an ISA on AIM

ISA (Capital Gains tax-free wrappers to UK residents) cannot be added to by non residents (I moved to Oz a year ago).

So I don't know if I can take up the offer as it would mean more shares added to my ISA.


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2007)

This is a good announcement.  Its what I was waiting for which is the funding.  Everything is looking good with good progress on the mine.  Of course some investors wanted a quick buck and some got it. Happy to hold as they continue the development of their mine..the closer they move to production the more profits will be realised.  PNA/AGM/TFE are all similar stocks to AIM when holding onto a stock that is developing a mine.  Good luck to the longs.


----------



## nizar (21 June 2007)

Lachlan6 said:


> Gday Gangis. I entered yesterday at 40c and focus primarily on the charts. Was waiting for the breakot at $0.38 (refer to my chart posted earlier) and it occured yesterday on some huge volume. *Today is expected.* Inside day. May retrace if it does, back to old resistance now support at around 37c. But on the whole I entered because of the chart.




Today is expected?
I reckon it was 50/50 to pullback or run like a champion.

But a dump on volume was never expected. Well not to me


----------



## Lachlan6 (21 June 2007)

Tend to agree Nizar. The chart was displaying a pretty wide range before breaking out, so not too surprised it is having a slight retracement. Everything is definitely still valid. The only thing is I am trying to get my head around this placement. For me it is like reading ancient Latin.


----------



## CanOz (21 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Today is expected?
> I reckon it was 50/50 to pullback or run like a champion.
> 
> But a dump on volume was never expected. Well not to me




Agree, WTF! Went for a wlk and came back to find i got stopped out.

Oh well, moving along now. 

I'm just not going to replace any stocks that are stopping out, this volitility is making my win/loss rate look even more pathetic.

Cheers,


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2007)

nizar said:


> Today is expected?
> I reckon it was 50/50 to pullback or run like a champion.
> 
> But a dump on volume was never expected. Well not to me




Hey niz i never thanked you for the props earlier  

anyway..yeah AIM has pulled back significantly.  But they are still at a good level.  I assessed the announcements and its all looking good to me.  This one wont give hard and fast gains anymore unless they get more amazing intersections from Muwambe which is why the short term traders are jumping out.  Much easier to just leave them and let them progress.  As they progress so will the SP.  This is going to be a big operation once its up and running.


----------



## 123happy (21 June 2007)

People jump out because they are sick of this ill-timing fundraising. It totally ruined a nice break-out.

From my experience with WMT's fundraising, AIM may well go back to around 31c before recovering. 

Market is always right.


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2007)

123happy said:


> People jump out because they are sick of this ill-timing fundraising. It totally ruined a nice break-out.
> 
> From my experience with WMT's fundraising, AIM may well go back to around 31c before recovering.
> 
> Market is always right.




oh yes the market is always right.  WMT aren't even developing a mining operation .  How can you even compare.  Anyway buy some if you wish.  Ive got my decent parcel in the oppies tucked under the rug from a month or so back at 16 cents.  I have assessed what they have and I believe fundamentals will push this one a lot higher as development progresses.


----------



## 123happy (21 June 2007)

I held a bunch of oppies from 10.5c, but that doesnt mean i have to agree with everything they do, or act against the market.


----------



## chris1983 (21 June 2007)

123happy said:


> I held a bunch of oppies from 10.5c, but that doesnt mean i have to agree with everything they do, or act against the market.




Since when was I acting against the market?  What I said is I believe they will push further up as the mine progresses.  Its general practice in this type of market.  So I dont even know where your coming from.  Why was the funding ill timed?  The funding needed to be announced.  This is what had a lot of investors who wanted to hold long on edge.  Now thats its done we don't need to worry about this issue any further.


----------



## elgaes (21 June 2007)

All shorties took their beer money and run! 

Nah don't think this will go back to 31c. The fund raising is expected, know this gona happen because the CEO was in London this month. The retrace is just a short term reaction to the fund raising, will be an interesting session on monday. For long term holder, this is good opportunity to accumulate. I bank my gain at 42c exist back in again  

Excellence progress with the mine.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (21 June 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> Passing of time .
> 
> CAPEX at Perkoa is more my concern, the rate thier burning cash ramping the mine will no doubt result in a placement soon or some debt funding package.
> 
> Hopefully the SP bumps along a bit further and if they do a placement its at a reasonable price.





Wasn't exactly rocket science that AIM had a placement immenent or that management would shoot at a capital raising higher than the 28c last time around.

IMO after AIM shot through resistance at 26c after its last pullback 'with heavy vol support around 30c ish straight away', the cat was out of the bag. 

As for the excellent progress at Perkoa, looks like a pissy little Box Cut too me, with 1  Roller and a Grader wizzing around in the background ,not that much progress in the last 6 months really. These guys are going to run behind ramping up Perkoa for sure! I guess you can't expect too much when you have the Natives on the tools........

I'll leave you crew to your wizz bang explanations now


----------



## CanOz (21 June 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> As for the excellent progress at Perkoa, looks like a pissy little Box Cut too me, with 1  Roller and a Grader wizzing around in the background ,not that much progress in the last 6 months really. These guys are going to run behind ramping up Perkoa for sure! I guess you can't expect too much when you have the Natives on the tools........




LOL FB! Too tell you the truth i though it looked like a cats litter box...anyway, i took the trade on a chart signal, it hit my stop...i've got to learn to move on quickly.

Thanks for the humour FB!

Cheers,


----------



## mahmoodf (25 June 2007)

Would come in very handy for AIM in a few years time if this railway project went ahead.

http://www.loccidental.net/english/spip.php?article85


----------



## chris1983 (26 June 2007)

Very strong action today.  Not long untill we see it over 40 cents again.  I really didn't understand why this one fell once the project financing was announced.  It took away a huge level of risk IMO.  Anyway I'm holding long on these and things seem to be shaping well.


----------



## Nifty (27 June 2007)

chris1983 said:


> Very strong action today.  Not long untill we see it over 40 cents again.  I really didn't understand why this one fell once the project financing was announced.  It took away a huge level of risk IMO.  Anyway I'm holding long on these and things seem to be shaping well.




You would be dying in the posterior tonight,after the slide today, Chrisroject financing is positive in one way,because at least they will dig the stuff up,but the way that they raise capital has the effect of diluting the share price, I believe, I bought in at 21 so I can afford to be calm. Rave on AIM.


----------



## lin (10 July 2007)

Received letter of the EGM today. There will be another even bigger financing @0.31 within 3 months after EGM .


----------



## Nifty (10 July 2007)

lin said:


> Received letter of the EGM today. There will be another even bigger financing @0.31 within 3 months after EGM .




Yeah plus the other gravy to the staff .At least those who bought in early will have somewhat of a floor at 31. Today was an arm wrestle with little fallback or gain. If one can be confident to extrapolate the action today with all this largesse in the air (as it must have been to the super enlightened):
 tomorrow looks good.::


----------



## Dragone64 (2 August 2007)

A lot of news have been released in the last few days. Any new views on the short/medium term development of the share price?


----------



## LetsGetRich (30 August 2007)

Let me wake this up a little.

Great Ann out today, price went up and still good opportunities. 

Price now 0.250 and volume is 10 Mil.


----------



## Dragone64 (31 August 2007)

Somehow development of the share price today and yesterday was a little bit disappointing. Any new views?


----------



## LetsGetRich (2 September 2007)

It seems like it takes time before the news sinks in to long term investor's portfolio. I have faith in this stock as it is at the long time medium price now. I think some people don't have the net and don't read the ann straight away. So once they digest it, may be just takes a week end and they will buy some and hold like me.


----------



## Barrw (3 September 2007)

Wondering whats going on with aim!!! good ann. thursday market slightly up share price dropping it seems 1+1=0 at the moment.


----------



## LetsGetRich (18 September 2007)

Bigger volumes have been going through these couple of days, keep this in your watch list. Its breaking the downward trend. DYOR


----------



## have-money (20 September 2007)

The zinc price should pick up now, Peruvian miners might strike on the 27th of September and Zinc stocks fell today. Aim should reach it's old highs on Perkoa and Mumbwa announcements.


----------



## SGB (2 October 2007)

LetsGetRich said:


> Bigger volumes have been going through these couple of days, keep this in your watch list. Its breaking the downward trend. DYOR




Nice gains today with big buyers coming in. 
Any thoughts about change of trend? IMO seems to have broken and ready for the next leg up.

SGB


----------



## Lachlan6 (2 October 2007)

AIM looks like a great R/R short term trade. Bouncing off strong support and chould challenge the $0.30-$0.32 region soon. Then all time highs a possibility.


----------



## powerkoala (2 October 2007)

from my view, sp got a lot "unseen" resistance in 25c area. once this breaks, it will be back to previous high no doubt due to zinc price back to its high.
good luck to all holders.
cheers.


----------



## adobee (15 October 2007)

Lots of interest in AIM this morning up 10% and about 8 million shares traded so far... share price around 29c which I think has push through some resistance and now expect the next barrier to be around 32c..
I am expecting a forth coming annoucment due to the action and the history of action prior to annoucements.. (not huge buying yet but if it gets up to 30Million + I will be buying some more)..


----------



## elgaes (13 November 2007)

AIM is going down like a fast sinking boat and steering by a bunch of idiots at the helm. Look like they have no interest in protecting share value for share holders. bombarding the market with fund raising after fund raising, while no progress have been made with the mine development. More free shares for the directors without meeting any perform hurdles! The question is why they need so much money and what have they done with the money from the last fund raisings? as far as I can see the current mine development project is no more than just a sh.. hole in the ground. Have they paid more focus on using those money from the previous placements to accelerate the mine development and stop all other distracting activity, by now the mine would have been in operation and soon generate enough cash flow to fund more other exploration activities hence protecting share values. The management board is selling the value of the company for cheap at the moment!!  my recommendation ..............to replace the current bunch and until any substantial progress have been made regarding the current mine development.


----------



## sagem (22 December 2007)

*AIM RESOURCES FAR TO CHEAP*

Whatever the situation is with North Sound and AIM management does not alter the fact that the PERKOA ZINC MINE is still in the ground and we still have all that very high grade Zinc which valued the share price MUCH HIGHER some month's ago and it was tipped to go A HELL OF A LOT HIGHER STILL
The shares are now far to cheap ....its not as though the company is going bust or gone, this is a bargain price and I am sure we will see some big buying going on in the new year THIS COULD BE AN EVEN BIGGER INVESTMENT THAN BEFORE. Does anybody hold the same view as me. U.K INVESTOR


----------



## yawomanjas (23 December 2007)

*Re: AIM RESOURCES FAR TO CHEAP*



sagem said:


> Whatever the situation is with North Sound and AIM management does not alter the fact that the PERKOA ZINC MINE is still in the ground and we still have all that very high grade Zinc which valued the share price MUCH HIGHER some month's ago and it was tipped to go A HELL OF A LOT HIGHER STILL
> The shares are now far to cheap ....its not as though the company is going bust or gone, this is a bargain price and I am sure we will see some big buying going on in the new year THIS COULD BE AN EVEN BIGGER INVESTMENT THAN BEFORE. Does anybody hold the same view as me. U.K INVESTOR




I am a BIG AIM fan but unfortunately, due to the current climate, zinc price falling and bloody cap raising has hurt this stock.....I truly believe aim is not a spec stock...it does have the mine....I really believe AIM is a 08/09 story and we just have to be patient...

I reckon North Sound are checking b/c they are probably peeved off at the current share price...

if u have a look at the zince price chart for the last 6 months and that of AIMs, they look virtually identical...note other zince stocks have fallen badly of late...i.e ZFX, PEM


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2008)

Hi guys,

I've taken a position in AIM today becuase I think its oversold and at a floor

*The company has $80m in cash = 8c a share roughly in cash alone* 

Based on this and the fact that the 10c level seems like a floor I'd say the stock is ready for a re-bound much like MEO when it got oversold

On the plus side its Perkoa Zinc project is very advanced and should be near production towards later this year, making AIM one of the few companies like JML to actually get its base metal project into production

Based on some old reports the company's Perkoa project was valued at an *NPV of $165m using a Zinc price of 90c/lb*


----------



## Gekko (1 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've taken a position in AIM today becuase I think its oversold and at a floor
> 
> ...




YT, it looks good. Chart looks like a bottom. What do you think of the zinc price. Has it too bottomed? I noticed zfx and pem were up strongly?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2008)

Hi Gekko,

Umm thats a tough question and probably more suited to the Zinc price thread discussion,

But the company has shown in a study that *based on a US 90c/lb Zinc Price the project has an NPV of $150m or so = 14c*
I think the project is so resilant to weaker Zinc prices because of its higher grade ie *14.5% Zinc*


----------



## Gekko (1 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi Gekko,
> 
> Umm thats a tough question and probably more suited to the Zinc price thread discussion,
> 
> ...




Hey YT, nah wasn't after a detailed analysis on Zinc and its pricing just curious about your thoughts on Zinc price as it obviously has a major influence on AIM one could even assume the downward spiral in the shares is corelated to the downward spiral in the zinc price.

I personally think Zinc may have bottomed as evidenced by the rumours that oxiana is making an offer for zinifex. Maybe Hegardy thinks zinc has bottomed too.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2008)

Mate like I said not sure whether Zinc price has bottomed, maybe, I would have thought $1 seemed like a floor on the Zinc price,

But you didn't read my reply, I said that the company has shown in studies and older broker reports that *based on a US 90c/lb Zinc Price the project has an NPV of $150m or so = 14c*

Also I haven't heard anything about OXR approaching ZFX, but more relevant is the fact that HER got taken over,

Do some research on HER, you'll see its a very similar company to AIM and currently there is a takeover battle ensuing on HER


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 February 2008)

*AIM*​
*
Mkt Structure*
*
Shares*
1070m 
130m 10c options
160m 40c unlisted options


Mkt Cap @10c = $107m Current Undilluted

@ 10c = $120m fully dilluted with $95m cash


*
Cash
$80m *  note + $13m if options are exercised 

*
Projects*

*
Perkoa **  Zinc, 90% note Govt has other 10%, Burkina Faso Africa *
*JORC 6.3Mt's@ 14.5% Zinc = 900kt's Zn*

Offtake agreements with Xstrata, in the final stages of completing their Gold Project, they expect production later this year.

This project is very very important to the Burkina Faso people as it would be their largest

*TAKEOVER POTENTIAL* 
A comparison to HER is very interesting

*HER 200m shares Cash $50m 80% Interest in JORC 6.5Mt's@ 11% Zn + 6% Pb = 17%-18% Zinc Equiv*

Now HER's Dairi project was also at an advanced stage ie nearing production when a predator pounced and made a *$2.25 cash take over offer ( $450m) for HER* since then the Govt partner that held 20% in the Dairi project has uped the bid to *$2.50 cash offer ($500m)*

Now *AIM's basics are 1100m shares and the JORC is 6.3Mt's@14.5% Zinc*, not as high as HER's given Dairi's Lead content but comparable nevertheless, now AIM's partner is also the local Govt and they have made it clear that in order to improve the economic poverty in Burkina Faso the Govt is encouraging all forms of mineral projects, 

_The Perkoa zinc mine will be the largest mine development undertaken in the country to date and there is a growing level of excitement over its progression. A Mining Code drafted in 2003, which adopted the principals of worlds’ best practice, sets the terms and conditions for the development of mining projects. The Government is currently upgrading the road to the mine site and has constructed the Seboun Dam that will provide water for the project. In addition, a rail line, built eight years ago, passes through Koudougou, within 30km from the mine site. _

Now takeover predators pounce just after all the hard work has been done but just before the major rewards are reaped, ie prior to production as with HER, AIM is nearing production so its my guess that if it languishes at these near cash levels a predator will soon emerge to swallow them up and just like HER, I'd expect the Burkina Faso govt (the 10% partner) to step up and up the offer in order to secure its economic future (ie like HER and Dairi)


*
Summary*

*
- Chart wise 10c seems to a floor
- The company has cash backing of 8c
- Given the technical picture and the cash backing I'd expect a rebound like MEO once the last few sellers are done
- Perkoa offers alot of upside, even at much lower Zinc prices it is still profitable due to its high Zinc grades 
- HER has shown companies with good resource projects nearing production that are undervalued are ripe for a take over
- The project appears vital to the Burkina Faso Gov't who may like the Indonesian partner of HER up any takeover bid
- A valuation is hard to give, but 8c is the cash backing, technically once 11.5c is cleared we may see a run to 15c-16c, as far as takeover you'd think at least half of what was thrown at HER seems reasonable is $250m = 22c ish
*

Info on the company http://www.aimresources.com.au

Broker reports http://www.aimresources.com.au/investor/brokerreports/

Project info http://www.aimresources.com.au/projects/


----------



## bvbfan (1 February 2008)

I've held AIM and HER before and I do think there are similarities.

However AIM I would consider a little further advanced on development. HER are still waiting on forestry approval from Dept of Forestry in Indonesia.

As far as I'm aware AIM doesn't have issues regarding permitting and early construction has already started.

With the coal issues in China forcing a copper smelter to shutdown how long before it flows into zinc too.
I think that if the US can settle (ie not have a major drop) then base metals can stabilize for now.

Zinc I think has further upside.

AIM - Perkoa details
Plant throughput 525,000 tpa Head grade 14.5% Zn Zn recovery 92% Concentrate production 130,000 tpa Concentrate grade 53% Metal production 68,000 tpa Zn

At current prices thats revenue of about $175million AUD. If costs are around 60c a lb then profit of around $80million on a conversative side.
Using 5x cashflow (conservative again) then around 28c isnt unrealistic.

($80mill x 5 / 1.4billion shares)

AIM up about 7% in London now also


----------



## yawomanjas (1 February 2008)

Like I say..AIM will be a 08/09 story....

Unfortunately some uncertainty prior to end of last year didn't help the cause...

Zinc price falling

Cap raising..then cancelling it...

Market sentiment....


----------



## Thadius (3 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've taken a position in AIM today becuase I think its oversold and at a floor
> 
> ...




YT,

Well done for seeing the value in this stock. I have been in this stock since the BFS back in 05, with a position of over 1.4mill options and shares. This position was reduced late 2007 due to the price of zinc declining and my fears on where management were taking this in regards to the final $50MILL OR SO FUNDING REQUIRED TO  COMPLETE THE INITIAL CAPITAL INFRASTRUCTURE REQUIRED.

In saying that, I think that North Sound who are a hedge fund have taken matters in their own hands and have demanded to see the books and I think they will try and get a board seat and more managerial influence. I read they did it with another miner who was out of their depth, and they turned them around. I think they will do the same here and may even fund the last $'s needed themselves, if they get more control of management.

The other major plus with AIM is it's JV with BHP at Mumbwa Zambia, which has one hole drill result of 655m with most at average .79% copper. More holes are only now being done so results will come in by March 08. It may confirm a massive IOCG deposit which from their reports suggest Olympic Dam style and size. (I know every company seems to be saying this, but at least we have BHP as JV and they should have som idea)

10c is a great get in price, as it was when I was still buying in 05/06. This is the bottom from TA and FA and I am ready to buy some more once again, but I doubt I would need to wait as long from now to see a good return from here.


----------



## Gekko (3 February 2008)

Thadius said:


> YT,
> 
> In saying that, I think that North Sound who are a hedge fund have taken matters in their own hands and have demanded to see the books and I think they will try and get a board seat and more managerial influence. I read they did it with another miner who was out of their depth, and they turned them around. I think they will do the same here and may even fund the last $'s needed themselves, if they get more control of management.




Can anyone else see North Sound getting into the books and then taking the company private? They have persisted with their investment for a long time, so their position on the company is clear. They are bulls. Long term bulls. And for many of these hedge funds, this is how they work. They seek control, and they would want nothing more then to run the show.


North Sound Capital are a Greenwich, Conneticut based hedge fund.
https://secure.northsound.com/restricted/page/index


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 February 2008)

Hey Thadius,

Yeah your right, I did a check on AIM's other projects and they too look promising

* Mumba**  IOCG, 70% JV with BHP 30%, Zambia Africa *
*Recent drilling hits 300m's@0.8% Cu + 42m's@2%Cu + 4m's@6% Cu*

Further drilling is underway here



* Mokopane**  Nickel/Copper/Platinum Group metals, 74%, South Africa *
*JORC 40Mt's@0.146% Ni + 0.085% Cu + 0.22g/t Platinum + 0.33g/t Palladium*

Good potential to expand the resource

Be interesting to see what the Ni or Cu Equiv grades are based on all the credits from all the other metals

I also would like to know what the recovery and processing factors are given the diversity of the deposit


----------



## Gekko (4 February 2008)

Long term holders, is it percieved as common knowledge that the only reason the hedge are seeking access to the books if for a possible TO offer? What other reason could there be? Willing to listen to all scenarios.


----------



## Thadius (4 February 2008)

Gekko said:


> Long term holders, is it percieved as common knowledge that the only reason the hedge are seeking access to the books if for a possible TO offer? What other reason could there be? Willing to listen to all scenarios.




My understanding is that their intentions is not to take it over. They feel management have not been upfront with shareholders in regards to progress.
As the accounts don't provide detail of expenditure they want to see where the money has been spent and I suppose any other info to give them clarification of the real state of play. At the AGM they said that their questions were not answered adequately.


----------



## WRONG'UN (4 February 2008)

Hi Guys
I've been in and out of AIM at various times over the last three years and since I was last stopped out at 25cents a few months ago have been watching it's (lack of) progress from the sidelines, but with interest.
I have now decided to test the water again.
In mid 2007 I compiled some notes on the Mumbwa copper project, and have updated them several times since, as the copper price, the exchange rate and AIM's share price have fluctuated. My notes are basically an attempt to quantify the size of the potential Mumbwa resource, by pulling together the various known facts, and making a few assumptions - my notes, updated to 4Feb 2008, are attached.
I believe the market is treating AIM as a pure zinc play, and is battering it along with the zinc price. But, as others have already noted, it is also a copper play ( also Pt, Ni and even Au ) and the sp should reflect this.
YT, your contributions are always top notch and it is pleasing that you are taking an interest in AIM - can you suggest a valuation for the potential Mumbwa resource, if and when it gets to "inferred" status - I have a figure in mind of about 0.5% of the in-situ value of the resource, ie about 20c per AIM share if my projection is valid, but your opinion on this would be helpful. Whatever it is, it would need to be added to the valuation for the Perkoa zinc project.
Cheers, Wrong'un.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 February 2008)

Hi Wrong'un, thats some very detailed info you've put together there 

As I said its hard to put a value on AIM, as given the Zinc price volatility Perkoa could be worth anywhere from 10c - 40c on its own,

What is for sure is that the company currently has 8c of cash per share

Moreover Perkoa does imo represent an attractive takeover for the Burkina Faso Gov't (similar to the Indonesian Gov'ts takeover of HER)

As for Mumbwa and Mokopane, they too are hard to value, Mumbwa is far too early stage to place a potential resource size and thus expected value, however if the figures you put forward are correct AIM is certainly got the tiger by the tail,

Mokopane's grades are low but given the multi commodity nature of it a single Cu Equiv grade would be good

I can't believe AIM is still at these levels though when most if not all serious stocks have rallied of their lows


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've taken a position in AIM today becuase I think its oversold and at a floor
> 
> ...




Well looks like I was a bit early in my bounce call with AIM, but todays action is very interesting (and a welcome relief  )

With 8c share cash to complete Perkoa and mining equipment worth alot more than what the company paid for it and production due to commence at Perkoa its only a matter of time for AIM,


----------



## yawomanjas (18 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Well looks like I was a bit early in my bounce call with AIM, but todays action is very interesting (and a welcome relief  )
> 
> With 8c share cash to complete Perkoa and mining equipment worth alot more than what the company paid for it and production due to commence at Perkoa its only a matter of time for AIM,




Strange how the market works at the best of time young trader....I've lost more than 50% of value when I entered into AIM...but not worried about this one at all.....all considered i.e.RHG, CNP, AFG, MFS etc


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 February 2008)

yawomanjas said:


> Strange how the market works at the best of time young trader....I've lost more than 50% of value when I entered into AIM...but not worried about this one at all.....all considered i.e.RHG, CNP, AFG, MFS etc




Hey Yawoman,

I'm actually up about 20% on AIM as my entry was 10c

I agree that AIM is undervalued but would point out that unlike the others on your list AIM differs in that it is not a subprime related financial/property stock, but a soon to be Zinc producer

AIM's main weakness is its single commodity exposure leaving it very vulnerable to the Zinc price.


----------



## Snakey (19 February 2008)

yes agree YT 
and I entered this on thursday .098 :casanova:
Yes I believe they are under valued ...I read through their reports last week...
They at 10 cents had a market cap of 100 mil but they had 80 mil in the bank so for 20 mil you get all their projects including their zinc project in Perkoa that looks to be starting production this year, which should be a big turn around for aim's share price. I cant believe that only last year I sold these .38 and now they are closer to production and currently trading at .115
Also on the chart they have clearly broken out of the downtrend and look to be making a recovery.I think it will be a good year for aim holders and Ive got my mum, dad and my girlfriend on this one


----------



## yawomanjas (19 February 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Hey Yawoman,
> 
> I'm actually up about 20% on AIM as my entry was 10c
> 
> ...




Yeah sorry young trader should have explained it a better..but I was meaning to say..although I'm down quite a bit...this stock has the chance, a good chance to surge back up...I could be in an EVEN worse position if I bought into stocks such as MFS, CNP, AFG...etc...b/c those companies are gawn!!!!


----------



## Sean K (22 February 2008)

Potentially a bottom at 9.5ish cents. Making a higher high. A little bit of a rounded bottom. Couple of resistance lines to crack. Potentially an entry around 10 looks a good play. Clearing 12 cents looks important to me though..


----------



## powerkoala (22 February 2008)

buyers side look strong.
with resistance at 12c, once breaks, next will be 16c.
zinc prices looks good too.
the only problem is xao on the red zone.
maybe late rally?
good luck all holders.


----------



## powerkoala (27 February 2008)

well well well
today's trading are looking good for aim.
break the resistance of 12c and 12.5c.
looking good on the chart.
any ideas YT, Kennas?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2008)

Hi Powerkola,

I actually took some profits today on AIM as its up 25% from my entry and was meant to be a short term re-bound trade like MEO and AED

The weak Zinc price isn't helping but as I always said the high grades at Perkoa mean higher margins,

Will be interesting to watch


----------



## powerkoala (27 February 2008)

good for you YT.
well done for doing so well on trading.
I hope one day, I could learn much just like you in this market.
good luck all traders.
13c resistance looks so strong.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 February 2008)

powerkoala said:


> good for you YT.
> well done for doing so well on trading.
> I hope one day, I could learn much just like you in this market.
> good luck all traders.
> 13c resistance looks so strong.




Hey Power,

Thanks, I usually don't trade, as you know my style is more accumulate heaps of a fundamentally undervalued story and wait for it to get re-rated

But certain trading opps have been presenting themselves lately


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 March 2008)

It may have been a bit premature but I closed out my entire trade in AIM,

This in hindsight has proven to be a good re-bound trade in a stock with good fundamentals that had been heavily sold off,

I will look at buying more if it ever gets back to 10c 

Cheers all


----------



## blehgg (17 March 2008)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> It may have been a bit premature but I closed out my entire trade in AIM,
> 
> I will look at buying more if it ever gets back to 10c
> 
> Cheers all




Nice time to pull out YT  considering the prices they are at now ~

Appears the market update didn't provide much confidance... 

down to 9c today


----------



## Datsun Disguise (31 March 2008)

Hi All - well AIM continues to bamboozle me. I must be missing something in my analysis. Maybe it's the risk factor - this is in burkina Faso, a pretty dodgy democracy (the current president overthrew the last military junta and executed him in the 80's and gets re-elected with 80% of the vote...) But still 7.6c? That is cheap - you could buy it take the cash in the bank and be ahead!! I think that there are so many bargains out there at the moment traders/investors don't know where to look. Or more likely ain't got no cash after settling all their margin calls....

Lets hope the VTEM geophysical survey over the prospects nearby show some juicy looking anomalies. Oh and what's that? They have other projects? Gold? Nickel? Platinum? Quick someone tell the market!

Strange days.


----------



## choksiankur (14 May 2008)

Reason for AIM to go down is bad management. Still they are looking to get money from market and still behind their deadline for the project. I am not sure when we will see the price more than .30c


----------



## stockGURU (16 May 2008)

AIM has risen significantly today on its highest daily volume of the year. Right now is at 0.098c, up 15.2% from yesterday's close of 0.085c. About 16.5 million shares have been traded.

The mysterious thing is there has been no news announced today to explain today's price rise or high volume so one has to assume that news can't be too far away... either news or a speeding ticket!


----------



## Datsun Disguise (16 May 2008)

Closed well at .099 - maybe the market is just starting to put a value on the companies projects rather than just it's cash! I'll review the previous co announcements to see what is coming up, might be the results of the VDEM survey performed earlier in the year. Increasing the tonnage would be a good thing seeing as they've recently increased their processing capacity (and shortened the mine life). 

If ever there was a ground floor this is it - in my opinion.

I hold options - good life left in them and of course better leverage.

YT did a work up on them a few posts back, the only thing that has changed has been a reduction in zinc price (maybe source of market concern) Big question is - where is zinc going? Are we at a floor. I worked in auto for a long time and one thing about steel is that you need to coat it - usually with zinc...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (19 May 2008)

Moving strongly again today, volumes aren't as high. Are the sellers holding out now for more fair pricing? Does anyone have their ear to the ground on this one? If so, don't be shy with giving your insights into this move!


----------



## Datsun Disguise (19 May 2008)

OK. I got off my butt and checked the previous announcements. From what I read it could be one of the following;

PERKOA (zinc)
1. Announcement of the commencement of the decline into the ore body
2. Results from the deep (up to 550m) drilling of the perkoa ore body - which would lead to a resource upgrade, mine life extension if they find an extension.
3. Sales &/0r logistics agreeements in place
4. results from the VTEM survey of the perkoa area - deposits like perkoa usually appear in clusters, so hopefully more ore for the processing plant.

MUMBWA (Copper/Gold)
1. Results from drilling the targets - I think this is more of a copper play than gold, but thats the thing who knows what you are going to drag up.

Personally I'm hoping for some nice resource related news, and I think the movement (if not just a market re-value of AIM) signals it isn't just a document signed to say, "I'll sell you this", or "You'll move that for me".

I love options!


----------



## Datsun Disguise (21 May 2008)

stockGURU said:


> AIM has risen significantly today on its highest daily volume of the year. Right now is at 0.098c, up 15.2% from yesterday's close of 0.085c. About 16.5 million shares have been traded.
> 
> The mysterious thing is there has been no news announced today to explain today's price rise or high volume so one has to assume that news can't be too far away... either news or a speeding ticket!




I hope I'm not talking to myself here - I'll assume not.........

Anyway so the news announced today is that the decline has commenced - and did so on May 16th - which is when the Guru noted the significant rise. AIM is a leaky stock when it comes to news..... Interesting that the response to the speeding ticket was a 'nothing to report' next day, well what do you know, there's something to say about a milestone being achieved LAST WEEK

Surely the ASX must take a dim view of that, I wouldn't be surprised if they get a slap.

Anyway - good news! Now I'm waiting to hear about some resource upgrades and juicy targets from the VTEM survey......


----------



## adobee (23 June 2008)

Any of you guys holding this .. all time low at close today ? 7.7c..
whats the storey ???
Last time I looked at aim it was 30c + 

Are they actually going to get somewhere or are the directors just burning that cash .. ? Do they roll around in private choppers.. ?
I am tempted to pick some up around this price.. but who knows how long this one could be holding .. market seems to have lost confidence.. ?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 June 2008)

I've got options at a price that I thought was rock bottom - seems I was a little off the mark.... - perhaps it was more like sand stone...

The soft zinc price is not helping - I think it is around about half what it was a year ago. They haven't yet got a sales agreement for the remaining concentrates, but are supposed to be in negotiation with a couple of big smelters. 

atm I'd say that it is probably fair value - what they need is something in addition to the zinc project - they have the Mumbwa Copper-Gold Project – Zambia and the Mokopane Nickel-Platinum Project – South Africa but no real news flowing from these projects. They have been concentrating on the perkoa zinc project for a while now.

Anyway, first ore in November 08 - we should see some appreciation in zinc prices as production/demand balance falls in producers favour and therefore share price before June 09 when my oppies evaporate..


----------



## WRONG'UN (23 June 2008)

On 8 May they reported that 2 of 15 Mumbwa holes had been completed. First assay results were expected "within approximately 8 -10 weeks", which means we could be hearing something very soon.


----------



## Pat (25 June 2008)

AIM has been punished this month. It would seem the market cares not for AIM and it's SP. To me this is very cheap. 6.8 cents that is. Lost almost 50% in the last 30 days.


----------



## SGB (25 June 2008)

Pat said:


> AIM has been punished this month. It would seem the market cares not for AIM and it's SP. To me this is very cheap. 6.8 cents that is. Lost almost 50% in the last 30 days.




yes Pat, 

You'll find alot of the small speck plays that have been in a downward trend this financial year will be getting sold off for tax reasons. 
Might be a different story come July,August. 

SGB


----------



## Pat (25 June 2008)

SGB said:


> yes Pat,
> 
> You'll find alot of the small speck plays that have been in a downward trend this financial year will be getting sold off for tax reasons.
> Might be a different story come July,August.
> ...



Your right SGB but in my opinion AIM is not so "spec" as some others your reffering too. Though the market does not seem to agree.


----------



## Pat (17 July 2008)

Pat said:


> Your right SGB but in my opinion AIM is not so "spec" as some others your reffering too. Though the market does not seem to agree.



Well ****!!!! Care and Maintenance. Well I was wrong SGB. Not silly enough to be holding during these down times


----------



## WRONG'UN (17 July 2008)

Not really surprising, considering the low zinc price. It proves once again that no matter how cheap a sp may seem, it can always get cheaper!
The only thing that will help the sp now (apart from an improvement in the Perkoa economics) would be good results from the Mumbwa copper drilling - they should be available now according to earlier company statements - where are they? Maybe the bidders in the 2.5 - 2.9 range are betting on this.
I must confess I had a crack at AIM a while back at 6.6c, but my "1 tick" stoploss didn't take long to fire - out at 6.5!
Cheers, Wrong'un


----------



## michael_selway (17 July 2008)

WRONG'UN said:


> Not really surprising, considering the low zinc price. It proves once again that no matter how cheap a sp may seem, it can always get cheaper!
> The only thing that will help the sp now (apart from an improvement in the Perkoa economics) would be good results from the Mumbwa copper drilling - they should be available now according to earlier company statements - where are they? Maybe the bidders in the 2.5 - 2.9 range are betting on this.
> I must confess I had a crack at AIM a while back at 6.6c, but my "1 tick" stoploss didn't take long to fire - out at 6.5!
> Cheers, Wrong'un




The other thing that can help AIM now is if Zinc Prices skyrocket from here on in


----------



## Datsun Disguise (17 July 2008)

michael_selway said:


> The other thing that can help AIM now is if Zinc Prices skyrocket from here on in





Looking at price vs stocks, it looks like there may be some upcoming volatility in the price, looks like a slight over supply which has been increasing stocks, pretty much since the price peaked out in Dec 06. You'd have to say that the fall in price now may have pushed a number of projects into the hole with AIM, ie not being economic. A possible scenario is a bit of volatility over the next 2 years while the supply / demand / price get sorted out and we arrive at the fair price. The risk is it settles at the 0.5 USD/lb mark. Then AIM could fill up their hole with water and open a public swimming pool - have to be popular in Burkina Faso? I'm an ideas man. 

The question is was it over supply or under demand that has caused the price to fall? Any commodities junkies got an answer to that? Was it a zinc bubble?

Well whatever, doesn't change the fact I took a bath on this one. My fault - didn't pay enough attention to the fundamentals, just looked at imminent production and outdated feasibility studies. ouch.


----------



## WRONG'UN (17 July 2008)

Thanks Michael
Sure, an improvement in the zinc price, along with other factors, is what I meant by "project economics".
I posted some notes on the Mumbwa project on 4 Feb 2008 (p18 of this thread) - at that time the sp was 10.5cents, copper was $3.20 and the $A was about 0.90. Unlike zinc, the copper price has increased since then, to the extent that the in-situ value of the possible resource has actually increased. With the decline in the sp, the valuation per share has more than trebled. As YT rightly pointed out, this is all "pie in the sky" stuff, but I'll be keeping an open mind about it.
Cheers, Wrong'un.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 July 2008)

An interesting development out today - I wonder what they expect to achieve by taking court action? A secondary concern - what was Marc up to? And how is it related to the North Sound Litigation?



> AIM Resources Limited (“the Company”) advises that it has commenced proceedings in the Supreme Court of New South Wales against Mr. Marc Flory, a former managing director of the Company, together with other parties, in respect of alleged breaches of duties while a director of the Company.


----------



## Pat (23 July 2008)

Datsun Disguise said:


> An interesting development out today - I wonder what they expect to achieve by taking court action? A secondary concern - what was Marc up to? And how is it related to the North Sound Litigation?



An interesting development and all time lows. The AIM story seems to be all over, hope i'm wrong. Good luck to any holders.


----------



## bvbfan (1 August 2008)

I calculate they have about 57.7million in cash on 1,360,520,808 shares

4.3c in cash per share.

Once zinc recovers in 2010 or so these could come back, will it survive that long as Perkoa is an attractive project, just happens to be in a shocking company.


----------



## Mr Peaman (4 November 2008)

Well the zinc prices havent risen and perkoa is still in submission. 
They do however have 35 million in cash, and assets: the pecora mine the big one.

35million cash and a Market value of 25 Million.. .What the? Seems Very undervalued...

The BHP Joint venture looks extremly promising... Potential takeover from BHP is on the cards from this IMO. Drill results as follows:


Mumbwa Drilling Results
KEY POINTS
• 401m of copper (“Cu”) mineralisation indentified in drillhole S36-017, between 62m and 463m depth;
• Average weighted Cu grade over the entire 401m sampled interval is 0.98%;
• Mineralisation appears to be more persistent from 161m to 431m depth for a drilled thickness for 270 metres @ 1.37 % Cu;
• Mineralised zones identified include the following drilled thicknesses:
o 12 metres @ 1.17 % Cu between 161 and 173 metres;
o 20 metres @ 1.01 % Cu between 177 and 197 metres;
o 228 metres @ 1.47 % Cu between 203 and 431 metres.
• Best drilled intersections greater than 10% copper include:
o 19.50 % Cu between 285 and 289 metres;
o 11.05 % Cu between 316 and 317 metres.


Where's Young Trader when you need him.. what's your thoughts YT? You were in this earlier in the year..


----------



## adobee (2 December 2008)

AIM resources? What has happened the company seems to have disappeared? Nothing on their website about delisting any one know whats the go?


----------



## weekender (2 December 2008)

Read their latest announcement. It has a full schedule about what you want to know.

ASX Circular: Reorganisation of Capital 


Cheers,

Ron.


----------



## Joe Blow (22 December 2008)

Aim Resources (AIM) is now known as Blackthorn Resources (BTR) and all discussion of this company will continue here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13820

This thread has now been closed.


----------

